# Theandric: Journeyman



## Yair (Oct 3, 2005)

_Sometime a keeper here in Windsor Forest,
Doth all the winter-time, at still midnight,
Walk round about an oak, with great ragg'd horns;
And there he blasts the tree, and takes the cattle,
And makes milch-kine yield blood, and shakes a chain
In a most hideous and dreadful manner.
You have heard of such a spirit, and well you know
The superstitious idle-headed eld
Receiv'd, and did deliver to our age,
This tale of Herne the Hunter for a truth.
— William Shakespeare, The Merry Wives of Windsor_

----

She shrieked.
The great stag loomed above her, smelling of sweat and fear and blood. 
Hurriedly she half crawled and half run away, only to fall upon a holly tree, entangling herself in its branch. She wrestled free, tearing a new wound in her hand, and run on, clutching the wound and calling for help in any language she could muster.
The black stag snorted, as if pouting at her unseemly behavior. It roared, a most unnatural roar that sent the forest into silence. Its bloody hoofs dug deep into the earth as it gave chase. It will taste blood tonight.

----

You have all arrived, at long last, at the site that is to become Teneo. The trek from Fengheld was long, though some of the party only joined you towards the end. Then you had to skirt the forest's edge to reach the site, a forest of fir and holly, dark and bitter. You sensed its malevolence, even as you skirted it to reach the clifftop.
The site itself was a shallow plateau, with a ring of ancient stones squatting at its center. The stones seemed beaten and battered, and stood dry and grey, rudely protruding  from the snow-covered white ground in the dim evening light.
A short while after the artisans settled in, you heard the scream. A woman's scream, a horrified yell, deep from within the forest. Then a roar, that no mundane throat can bear. 

_OOC: Feel free to describe your actions after or prior to the scream or even sooner, ask questions, or whatever. All the magi are there, as well as the grogs and covenfolk and some artisans sent from Fengheld. It is twilight, some day on the beginning of the winter of 1220._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 3, 2005)

*Gorgamesh of Criamon*

Walking in the middle of the group, Gorgamesh talks to no one, even if someone asks him something he answer shortly and keeps his eyes on the ground, this voyage is difficult for the hunchback with the walking stick.
he only wishes to arrive to Teneo. there he will focus on his studies. rest to the feet of the large stones, Ohhh... Teneo he sighs, the quite place in the middle of the forest.

_What that?_ he thinks to himself when he hear the scream. he raise his eyes and scan the area. , then he hears the roar.
Hurry up he says in quite voice, not paying attention if someone even heard him. _This forest seeks blood tonight_ he thinks to himself and raise his walking pace.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 4, 2005)

*Titus Creperius : Arrival*

Despite a mere light dusting of snow whitening the landscape, a chill had penetrated Titus’s fur-lined cloak during the long journey from Fengheld.  The trek had given Titus Creperius, scion of his ancient equestrian family and journeyman magus of House Jerbiton, time to think.  Think about who may have cursed him with the appointment to such a remote convent as Teneo.

Could it have been his own father?  No, he carried no weight in the council of magi, though certainly he had placed him in the school that had allowed him some mastery of his natural magical talents. Perhaps the Douche of Venice?  Again, a longshot.  Though he had been friends, or perhaps more, to his daughter, the Douche was a mundane, and was not a voice on the council. It must have been one of the other scheming archmagus, probably Murion of Durenmar, seeking to weaken the House Jerbiton by scattering its members to the four winds.  He had requested a posting at Triamore, or Ocularum… but it was not to be.  

He glanced at his traveling companions.  What of these other magus who were to share his exile?  The deformed, muttering hunchback? Surely he would enjoy the isolation. And, Gasparius, of House Ex Miscellana? His beauty spoke of a faerie-influenced past, yet, Titus had caught a glimpse of his missing ear… it reminded him of the old statue of Trajan in his father’s garden, which was missing the same ear… though imperfect, it retained its noble and commanding air. Yes, noble Gasparius may find kindred spirits in this dark, uncut wood. 

He would have to make due with the seeds that he had been given to sow. Surely there was magic that could be harnessed in this remote area. And just as sure, mundanes for him to instruct and enlighten.  In this wilderness, forsaken by the gods, it was up to him to bring the niceties of knowledge and law to the people.  He would make the best of this situation! Refine his skills, master his spells, and return some day to the council and civilization, a leader of men, both magus and mundane!

As the convent came into view, Titus’s optimistic thoughts came crashing down. Although the circle of stones was promising, and definitely worthy of further study, the haphazardly placed buildings, primarily of wood, that made up the convent proper were disappointing in the extreme.  Those must come down, to be rebuilt in a more permanent stone, at the first opportunity.  He mentally began planning a reconstruction of the entire compound along the lines of a Roman villa.  There was the perfect thing in volume six of _De Architectura _ by Vitruvius. A rectangular courtyard with colonnades could enclose the stones…. A reflecting pool here, surrounded by the statue garden… But his thoughts were interrupted by a scream from the woods.

“Ah, the denizens of yonder wood welcome us,” he said in rough German to one of the grogs nearby who was unloading his travel chest from their wagon.  “Are we to be treated to this sort of display every night then?”

“Master, tis the witch of the woods, gone a hunting….” He replied, eyes to the ground.

“Yes, what a hideous scream, and that must have been her bestial companion I wager….” He paused and scanned the treeline. “I look forward to making her acquaintance.”

“I didn’t say the witch was a woman, master.”  And the grog hefted the chest and carried it quickly to one of the buildings that Titus assumed would be his quarters.

Titus looked for the men-at-arms. Although the light was waning, it may be worthwhile to investigate this disturbance.  But, he certainly wasn’t going to go alone...


----------



## Yair (Oct 4, 2005)

*The Covenant (OOC)*

OOC: I was unclear as to the covenant's status; too many versions in my head, not enough online. It is nonexistent yet, you've basically been sent to set it up. Here is a fuller description.

For a long time in the ancient past, the old records say, the site of Teneo was occupied by the Hermetic covenant of Rethra, although it wasn't at the covenant proper (which lies some 20-30 miles to the east). It is unclear when it was abandoned, perhaps as late as 1202. 
Rethra was an ancient covenant, predating the Order itself. Its magi served as pagan priests, at least for a time, but it has fallen into deep Winter and when the Knights of the Sword came in 1202 to pillage and destroy it, they found nothing but empty ruins.

Currently, the site is a snow covered plateau on a clifftop, with a circle of standing stones as its center and the remains of a few wooden buildings around it. Some may be habitable with but little work, which is suprising given the time it was allegedly abandoned, but most are in utter ruins and need to be taken down. The place needs to be rebuilt, and it is for this purpose that Fengheld has provided you with artisans and mundane resources to oversee the construction.
The forest encircles the plateau, spreading from its sides onto the side of the road. From both of the cliff's sides, a trek through the forest's outskirts will lead, with some climbing, to the site. The cliff is large enough and the lay of the land is such that the place is not visible from the road or sorounding countryside; only the cliff is visible, not its top.

OOC, Yet More: I'll post the next installment tomorrow; Olive, I'd appreciate some post till then.
Edit: Changed OOC thread accordingly.


----------



## Yair (Oct 5, 2005)

*Journeyan post 1.1*

You hear a scream for help, growing nearer, from within the forest. In a few seconds, a woman bursts out of the woods. At a glimpse you see she is young, wearing a redcap (marking her as an Hermetic messenger) and a bloodstained shirt. She stops for only a moment, taken aback at seeing you all. That’s a mistake.

Something dark and large slams into her from behind, and suddenly she is flang up in the air, borne on impossibly large antlers. It’s a stag, a huge stag taller than a warhorse and just as massive, with a black coat. It shakes the woman loose, throwing her at its feet where she gasps for air, the wind taken out of her by the blow. You can see holes in her fur shirt, where the antlers pierced deep.
The stag stomps its feet and straightens, as if showing off its size and strength. It puffs, frost forming off its humid breath in the cold, as it looks you over.

OOC: You may wish to throw initiative before describing your action [basically Quickness+stress; see here under Obstacles on page 3]. 
Gasparius [Olive’s character] recognizes it as the Black Stag, the companion of Veles the Hunter, god of the Underworld and Agriculture, he who makes the sacrifice [giving away the bounty of nature], and he who takes it [taking sacrifices in return].
You may assume Gasparius tells you of this, if you like, unless Olive steps in to tell otherwise before you post. [Oh Olive, where art though?]
You can google _Veles_ and _Cernunnos_ for some taste of the god; seek out the darker themes.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 6, 2005)

*Hakon Olafsson & Titus Creperius*

After the scream and otherworldly bellowing had rent the deep silence of the dark forest, Hakon Olafsson had reached immediately for his woodsman’s axe from the baggage wagon. Alas, he found it wedged between a sack full of clothing and a bushel of potatoes, and he had to struggle to get it free.

“Relax…” he thought to himself as his face turned as red as his hair in frustration as he pulled at the tool, finally drawing it with a grunt from the luggage pile. As he extracted the axe from the clutter of the wagon, he turned and saw the enormous stag with its gruesomely adorned horns.  The sight nearly caused him to drop the axe as he awkwardly made the sign of the cross over his chest with his free hand.

To his side, he saw the magus Titus, his jesting at the screams replaced by wide eyed silence at the sight of the stag. His eyes full of fear (or was it fascination?), Titus waved a cautionary hand at the towering Dane.

“Hakon my good man, have a care!” he exclaimed. “Your axe is fearsome but I wonder if it, or your faith, will stand you in good stead against this minion of the faerie god.  Remain at ready-- perhaps we can parley with it.”  Titus did not sound at all convincing in his stilted German, but Hakon held, axe only slightly lowered from a fighting position.

Titus addressed the creature in Latin: “Cernunnos, Lord of the forest, forgive our trespass! We do not wish to interfere with your rightful sacrifice, but we do wish to understand your ways and laws.  Please hold your rage against our fellow human and grant us a moment of your time to gain wisdom of this place!”

Hakon understood only a smattering of Titus’s plea to the animal, having picked up what little Latin he knew from church services… he doubted that the stag would respond, and clutched his axe with an even tighter grip.

OOC: As a student of Greek and Roman Theology, as well as some pagan religion, it is possible that Titus may have also heard of the god Cernunnos. Certainly if Gasparius mentions him, the connection would have a chance of being made. Yair, let me know if any of this is not feasible, or if there wouldn't be time to say all this.


----------



## Yair (Oct 6, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> “Cernunnos, Lord of the forest, forgive our trespass! We do not wish to interfere with your rightful sacrifice, but we do wish to understand your ways and laws. Please hold your rage against our fellow human and grant us a moment of your time to gain wisdom of this place!”
> 
> Hakon understood only a smattering of Titus’s plea to the animal, having picked up what little Latin he knew from church services… he doubted that the stag would respond, and clutched his axe with an even tighter grip.



The beast snorts, releasing another frosty breath. Below it the woman squirms, trying to get away. The stag places a hoof on her back, and she whimpers in pain as she is pinned to the ground. The snow around her is getting red with blood. The stag observes her with an air of bemused puzzlement.



> OOC: As a student of Greek and Roman Theology, as well as some pagan religion, it is possible that Titus may have also heard of the god Cernunnos. Certainly if Gasparius mentions him, the connection would have a chance of being made. Yair, let me know if any of this is not feasible, or if there wouldn't be time to say all this.



Hmmm... Cernunnos is a Greek name but not a Greek/Roman deity; and you just don't have the XP (or interest) to cover Faerie pagan religion so I only gave you points in Magic pagan religion (Hermes/Mercury, Hecate, Isis, and a few others). Nevertheless, the Horned God is a major pagan deity so you may have heared of him circumventally. 
I don't think it will be appropriate for you to recognize the Black Stag as Veles's companion, but I agree that once Gasparius mentions him you will make the connection. [I'd alllow you to recognize Veles, but not his servant.] So - no problems.
Edit: Also, I added a little clarifying note in the OOC thread.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 6, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

With fear in his eyes, Gorgamesh steps back. he know that he his the slowest man of the party. but when Gasparius tells the legend of the god and his beast he calms a little.
still ... no words come from his mouth, Gorgamesh just stares the mighty stag.
and listen to the pleadge of Titus.
Let this creature be, we have no business with him Gorgamesh whispers to himself, again...not paying attention if someone heard him.
he limps to Titus and say... Let's not interfere to what ment to be by the gods.
Gorgamesh knows he have no power against this creature so he stands between Hakon and the wagon.

OOC: 3 things -
1.Can i cast a spontenous divine spell to uncover the secret if this is "The" stag or if this "a" stag.
2. Can you list the companios and grogs in the OOC thread so I can pickup a favor one to role play, maximum ... just invent one.
3.maybe you should email Olive and tell him to join, try to recruit another one


----------



## Yair (Oct 6, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> OOC: 3 things -...



See OOC thread.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 6, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> The beast snorts, releasing another frosty breath. Below it the woman squirms, trying to get away. The stag places a hoof on her back, and she whimpers in pain as she is pinned to the ground. The snow around her is getting red with blood. The stag observes her with an air of bemused puzzlement.
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Cernunnos is a Greek name but not a Greek/Roman deity; and you just don't have the XP (or interest) to cover Faerie pagan religion so I only gave you points in Magic pagan religion (Hermes/Mercury, Hecate, Isis, and a few others). Nevertheless, the Horned God is a major pagan deity so you may have heared of him circumventally.
> ...




OOC: Thanks Yair.  I was actually going to make the post without the god's name in it, just using "Lord of the forest" (in that case just guessing on Titus's part). In one of my books on Roman life it does mention the widespread worship of Cernunnos by the Celts during Roman times but of course as you say he's not a Roman deity.  (Although the Romans were known to absorb the deities of their neighbors into their pantheons...)


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 7, 2005)

*Titus Creperius*

Titus observed wryly as the creature snorted at his words. Was that hesitation by the beast?  Did it understand his plea?

Gorgamesh game nearer, muttering indistinctly.  Titus heard him say, more clearly, "Let's not interfere to what ment to be by the gods." 

"Ah that we could avoid it, good Gorgamesh..." he replied quietly.  

"Gasparius!" he hissed loudly, looking for the magus of Ex Miscellenea. "Can YOU talk to this creature?  _Reason_ with it?"

Titus stole a glance at the surrounding ground, looking for stones that might make suitable projectiles, as his mind recalled the incantation for the invisible sling.  Perhaps a few stones hurled its way would deter the stag and drive it off... He didn't want to fight this creature, but if it charged, or continued to gore its hapless Redcap victim, he wanted to be ready to respond to violence in kind....


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 7, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Gorgamesh snort to Titus in response and moves back, now he stands near Hans.
What is this creature, Wizard? whispers Hans to Gorgamesh.
This blond, bearded tall guy is a carpenter sent to help construct Teneo, he stand in the back, fear in his eyes, handaxe in his grip.
That is what I want to know, silence. Gorgamesh replies.

Using no words, just moving his leaps, Gorgamesh casts a spell to determine the might of the creature.

*Percieve the Faerie of Might InVi 4*


----------



## Yair (Oct 7, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*: The spell fails to detect the creature as a powerful faerie lord. It may be that it is weaker, or that it is of another Realm.
[also, you need not move your lips to cast a spell thanks to your Quiest Magic virtue, and Hakon is actually MummyKitty's character, unless he wants to share it]

*Titus*: There are some rocks around, you can fling them if you'll have to.

*All*:
Gasparius swallows the lump of fear in his throat as he places himself even further aback than Gorgamesh. "_Reason_ with him? Well, it is obvious killing the woman is a punishment for our tresspassing, as you said. The poor woman... I... I just wouldn't do any good to face him, such a powerful faerie... you, you seem to be doing great, keep at it. See, he's looking at you again." Gasparius makes little ushering gestures with his arms, beckoning you to approach the beast.
The stag does indeed take his eyes off the woman, and fixes them upon you. It seems strangely intelligent, as if contemplating some abstract problem.

OOC: I'll NPC Gasparius for now; don't expect him to do anything of substance. I played up his Cowardly personality trait, his Low Self Esteem, Faerie Lore, and perhaps a tad of deviousness; I hope I didn't do the character too great a sin, bereft of player as it is.
If you don't have new ideas to change his mind, the stag will decide on his actions on the next post, which will be sunday [I'm taking the sabbath off].


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 8, 2005)

Yair said:
			
		

> and Hakon is actually MummyKitty's character, unless he wants to share it][/COLOR]




I know, check again and see that I wrought Hans, not Hakon.
you told me that I can play any grog - so I invent one - his name is Hans ans he is a carpenter, he stands around there.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 9, 2005)

*Titus Creperius*

For moment, his fellow mage’s cowardly behavior brought a tinge of irritation to Titus, but he then recalled the stories he’d heard of Gasparius’s youth.  If true, he had good reason to fear faerie creatures like this one.  Still, though Gasparius was not willing to exploit his faerie-tainted past, thought Titus, perhaps he could use it to the group’s advantage.

Heartened by the creature’s pause, Titus grew bold and once again addressed the stag in a commanding tone, in Latin: “Great stag, we have witnessed the power of your violence and it is a language that we humans understand and respect.”

“Behold!” he gestured at Gasparius.  “One of our own has even felt the might of your kind before; witness his missing ear.  I am quite sure the woman who lies helpless at your hooves has learned her lesson as well.  Please leave her to us that we may learn from her experience.  We would rather be your allies than a thorn under your hoof.”

The speech, delivered in as commanding a tone as he could muster, had drained him of some of his energy. He whispered loudly in German to Hakon and Hans, the nearest two convent-folk. “If this doesn’t work, prepare to rally the grogs and artisans.  All to arms; be it axe or pitchfork.  And torches.  Even faerie creatures surely fear fire…”


----------



## Yair (Oct 9, 2005)

The beast does not seem to like the last of Gasparius's words. Its nostrils flare, and it stomps in anger (letting go of the poor redcap), but does not approach. Instead, it marks seven lines in the ground, carving them out of snow and earth with its hoofs. It then turns, and disappears into the forest's depths.

The redcap lies wounded where it left her, appearing rather dazed and in shock.

OOC: Sorry, Strahd, my bad.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 10, 2005)

this message is mistake ....can't delete it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 10, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

_Hmmmm.._ Gorgamesh think to himself and goes to see the lines that the beast carved on the snow, he tights the hood around his head and his cloak around his body, not wanting the redcap to see his face and form, she got scared enough for one day.
He don't address her, leaving the talking to the other magi.
Any special pattern about the carvings ?


----------



## Yair (Oct 10, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> _Hmmmm.._ Gorgamesh think to himself and goes to see the lines that the beast carved on the snow, he tights the hood around his head and his cloak around his body, not wanting the redcap to see his face and form, she got scared enough for one day.
> He don't address her, leaving the talking to the other magi.
> Any special pattern about the carvings ?



The pattrern is of seven more-or-less straight lines, of more or less equal length. It doesn't seem like it went to too much trouble making them precise.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 10, 2005)

Titus heaved a sigh of relief as the giant stag returned to the forest.  Maybe he had said too much, but in any even he was glad to have avoided any further bloodshed.  He had no doubt that the creature had heard his orders to Hakon and had understood the implied threat therein.  "That beast will be trouble," he though, which brought his mind to the immediate security of the convent.

"Hakon, organize the artisans and grogs to get our camp established as quickly as possible.  Keep in mind a good defense of this area.  I want to have a meeting of the top grogs and magus as soon as we're settled in."

He walked a few steps toward the downed Redcap and turned back to Hakon who had already began shouting commands at a group of stunned covent folk.  "We'll also need a warm, dry place for our injured friend," he called after him as he continued toward the injured woman.

When he reached the fallen lady, Titus took off his warm, fur-lined cloak and laid it gently over her.  "Milady, I hope your wounds are not too grevious.  I trust we have some bandages and salves to ease your pain.  For now your ordeal is over, but I'm afraid ours is only beginning."

OOC: Titus has little or no experience in the matters of human health, but can he tell how serious her wounds are?  Do we have anyone among the convent folk who has surgical or healing skills?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 11, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

_The beast ment something_ Gorgamesh thinks to himself.
He turns to the other magus around him and tries to avoid any eye contact with the lady.
I guess each line represent a day, seven days till the beast will come again to avenge. he says in quite but firm voice.
Then he turns to organize his stuff before he attends the meeting Titus talked about.


----------



## Yair (Oct 11, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> When he reached the fallen lady, Titus took off his warm, fur-lined cloak and laid it gently over her.  "Milady, I hope your wounds are not too grevious.  I trust we have some bandages and salves to ease your pain.  For now your ordeal is over, but I'm afraid ours is only beginning."



The woman is obviously in shock. She keeps looking at where the stag disappeared into the forest. "It... came out of nowhere. I was following you, going to your covenent when..." She looks at you with big, frightened eyes. "You have to protect me! You have to... take care of this!"



> OOC: Titus has little or no experience in the matters of human health, but can he tell how serious her wounds are?  Do we have anyone among the convent folk who has surgical or healing skills?



Mechanically, she is suffering from a Medium and a Light wound. As for having someone with Chirurgy (which is what you need) - I don't know, do you? I am trying to challenge you, YOU are running the turb. 
Also, see the OOC thread.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 11, 2005)

*Enter Old Magd*

Old Magd approaches Titus and the prone redcap, having taking great pains to climb down from the back of the cart upon which she rode. She can be heard mumbling to herself as she approaches... "Oh, my aching back... damn these knees of mine.... likely to rain this week, if you ask me..."  

Old Magd is suitably named, for she is old even by the standards of the elderly. Some feared it was foolish to allow her to leave Fengheld and make this journey, but few would dare voice such opinions in her presense. She was insistent upon coming. The northern climate would do her good, so she said; though few could see how the climate here was all that different from the climate near Fengheld. No one voiced a strong opposition, as more than one magus could recall having received a soul-wrenching scolding from crossing her in the past, and had little desire to earn another... for Old Magd had no fear of man nor magus.

Titus might hear the creaking and popping of her bones as the old woman nears.

"Lie still, girl, and let Old Magd have a looks at you," she says, grasping her walking staff with both hands as she struggles to lower herself to her knees. "My, my, what a pretty lass you are. You must have all the young men chasing you."  The withered crone chuckles to herself as she begins to puruse the woman's wounds.

"You there!" she snaps, eyeing Titus. "Master magus... I need owl's egg and fox's urine to treat these wounds." She begins to look back upon the woman, then quickly looks up to Titus again. "If owl's egg cannot be found, then any fowl will do, but the urine must be that of the fox, and fresh." With a wrinkled hand, she becons toward the cart in which she rode. "In my chester I have twigs of hawthorne and alder. These, too, will I need. Seep them in boiling water, and fetch clean cloth that we may bandage these wounds."


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 12, 2005)

*Titus Creperius*

Titus listens to old Magd's diagnosis and can't help chuckling to himself. "Ah good old Magd.  Of course, I'll rush off and find your egg and piss right away," he says, making only a half-hearted attempt to hide his sarcastic tone.  

Titus wasn't irritated with Magd, he was more upset with the planning for this expedition.  If she was the only healer they had, the convent could be in trouble if there were further attacks. Not that he doubted the old folk remedies could be effective, but how in the name of Hermes would anyone collect fox's urine?  Just ask the creature to piss in a flagon? And what bird laid eggs in the winter?

He had better things to do.  Perhaps he'd find a grog to try to gather an egg and trap a fox, but he couldn't spare a person now and he certainly didn't want anyone going into the woods this night.  There were things to unpack and the site still needed to be properly scouted.  Most of all he needed his books.  They would have the answer to what the stag's message meant.

He stood and looked around. Grogs moved about unloading and setting up the camp. That was good.

"You there!" he called to a passing grog carrying some farming implements. "What's your name?"

"I'm Mattihus, master magus," he replied meekly.  "The gardener."

"Well, you won't have much gardening to do in the snow.  Find a couple of lads and move this woman into one of the less ruined of the shacks there."

"Oh, yes sir," he replied as he hurried off.

Titus shivered in the cold.  "If you'll excuse me, I must assist with the unloading and organizing.  Magd, please keep watch on our guest, the men will be here soon to move her to a drier and warmer place."  He left to find his chest of clothes.  His other cloak was in there, and he needed it to keep out the rapidly chilling twilight air.


----------



## Yair (Oct 12, 2005)

The young redcap cooperates and is swiftly led to a makeshift shelter, barely walking and leaning against a well-muscled grog - but not so out of it, apparently, as she clutches on to her satchel and redcap.
In the meantime the covenfolk scurry about, following Titus's orders. The last rays of sunlight are quickly fading away, leaving you in the cold dark winter night.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 12, 2005)

*Making Camp*

Old Magd slowly trails behind the young men as they assist the redcap to the shack deemed most suitable to shelter her. Other servants assemble wood for a fire and a comfortable flame is soon buning, keeping the chilling air at bay. As instructed by the wise woman, small twigs of hawthorne and alder are obtained from her personal baggage. These are placed in a small pot of water which is brought to a boil. 

Over the next few hours, Old Magd compassionately tends the wounded woman, first cleaning the blood and dirt from the gashes that mar her body, then wrapping them in strips of linen cloth which were first boiled in water.

Meanwhile, the rest of the camp is a flurry of activity, as grog and servant alike make haste to obey the commands of the magi and and tend to the comfort of their masters. The young warrior Heinrich scouts the area immediately surrounding the party, praying their will be no more surprises like that devil deer. Satisfied that nothing lurks in the thickening darkness, and having won first watch with a quick throw of the dice, Heinrich finds a comfortable spot some distance from the rest, in the direction from which the covenant site would most likely be approached, and settles in for the long hours of watch ahead.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 13, 2005)

*New Arrivals*

Some time later, after the activity in camp has settled down and many of the servants have already began to retire for the night, Heinrich comes hurriedly back, holding his sheathed sword close to his body and running in the manner of an armored man trying to maintain some sense of silence. Seeking the masters, he first sees Gorgamesh and involuntarily flinches... hesitant to speak with that one. Then he sees Titus, and with a quick sigh of relief, he rushes over.

"Master Titus, strangers approach," he states in hushed tones, gesturing in the direction from which he came.

No sooner has he spoken these words than a dark shadow is seen entering the periphery of the campfire's light. A large, massive shadow of... a man? Yes, as the shadow nears - growing larger - it definitely begins to take on the outward shape of a man. But this is no ordinary man. As the figure approaches, it becomes evident that this is a man of massive proportions, standing heads above most men, and with breadth to match. 

As the stranger enters the full illumination of the campfire, you can see he is cloaked. Even in the darkness it is easy to see that the material is of high quality. Beneath the cloak one glimpses a hint of chain armor. Beneath his hood, firelight reflects from another metallic surface. It can't possibly be a helm... who would wear a hood over a helm? The long shaft of a greatsword rises over his right shoulder.

The figure stops a respectful distance from the magi. He holds his hands outward, palms up, and slighty bows in a display of deference.

In very good Latin, he speaks. "I am Volkmar, custos of Durenmar."  Recovering from his bowed state, he gestures slighty behind him. "I am charged to deliver unto Teneo the maga Valeria Libidia of House Verditius."

From behind the giant of a man another figure - more lithe and graceful - emerges from the darkness. The glow of firelight easily illuminates her beautiful face, which is starkly offset agaist her dark, flowing hair. She, too, is wearing a cloak of exquisite quality, though she has lifted back her hood. One must assume that beneath that cloak she wears robes of equal, if not greater, quality.

She approaches next to Volkmar, who towers over her, and lightly touches his arm as she passes in front of him. In deference, he bows slightly and steps back and away.

Valeria looks over the magi before her; a curious grin upon her face. She gives Titus but a cursory glance... her eyes look upon Gorgamesh with a flicker of recognition, but quickly move on... upon Gasparius, her eyes lock. Her smile changes to one of delightful amusement. 

She doesn't take her eyes off of Gasparius as she speaks. "Sodales,"  she says in a charming, though whimsical, voice, "I bid you good tidings."  She holds up her hand, in which is grasped a piece of rolled parchment. A seal bearing the mark of Durenmar is clearly visible. 

She looks Gasparius up and down before she continues... almost absent-mindedly. "It is the wish of the council of Durenmar that I join you in the establishment of the covenant of Teneo. Furthermore," she says, "it is the will of the council that Volkmar remain at Teneo as advisor and servant." She finally lifts her eyes from Gasparius, though by this time her desires are clear.

**********​
Gorgamesh, of course, recognizes Valeria. Like he, she just recently completed her Gauntlet. Though he has had little interaction with her, Valeria's reputation around Durenmar is well known. "The Whore of Durenmar" they call her. Judging by the way she is eyeing Gasparius, her reputation is well deserved. Still, he has heard that she is quite accomplished in the area of Hermetic theory, and her interests in Corpus and Mentem supposedly mimic his own.

Volkmar, too, he recognizes... and now knows that the metal glimpsed beneath the hood is indeed not a helm, but, in fact, a silver mask, beneath which is hidden flesh rumored to be burned beyond mortal endurance. Yes, he recalls that Vokmar was quite the subject off interest a few years back. Though always an excellent and faithful servant - a rising star, in fact... destined, perhaps, to one day command the turb of Durenmar - he suffered severe burns upon his entire body, reputedly at the whim of some infernal entity or another. This, of itself, was of little concern. It was remarkable that he had survived the attack, but more remarkable yet was that it was determined that the burns could not be healed with the current knowledge of Hermetic magic. This raised quite a stir amongst the Bonisagus magi, who held numerous debates regarding the fundamentals of essential nature. Still, like Gorgamesh, he bears a flesh burden which few - mundane and magus alike - can understand. Curious, however, that he goes to such lengths to hide his deformities.

Even more curious is that no one at Durenmar mentioned to Gorgamesh that another magus was being sent to Teneo.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 13, 2005)

Titus is as surprised as anyone to see Volkmar and Valeria arrive, though his initial apprehension is replaced with a wry smile once he realizes who has come.

"Ah, lady Valeria, welcome to Teneo," he says with a courteous bow. "I am Titus Creperius of House Jerbiton, from the convent of Fengheld." He pauses a second to give emphasis to his convent of origin.

"Your arrival is indeed timely.  We have recently met one of the denizens of the forest, a gigantic stag, by the look of it a faerie creature. It's handiwork can be seen in yonder shelter-- it severely gored a redcap.  I believe she will make a recovery, in fact, I daresay it will be a certainty if your reputation as a master of Corpus is as they say."

Titus pauses, realizing he is being a bit long-winded.  "But, you are just arriving and must be weary from your travels.  After you have had a chance to settle in, we should tell you more of our encounter with the stag, and decide on a plan of action."

Titus looks at his fellow magi, Gorgamesh and Gasparius, but he is unable to read their reaction to Valeria's appearance.


----------



## Yair (Oct 13, 2005)

Nzld said:
			
		

> The figure stops a respectful distance from the magi. He holds his hands outward, palms up, and slighty bows in a display of deference.
> 
> In very good Latin, he speaks. "I am Volkmar, custos of Durenmar."  Recovering from his bowed state, he gestures slighty behind him. "I am charged to deliver unto Teneo the maga Valeria Libidia of House Verditius."



_Valeria... _ Gasparius thinks, _where did I hear that name..._



> From behind the giant of a man another figure - more lithe and graceful - emerges from the darkness. The glow of firelight easily illuminates her beautiful face, which is starkly offset agaist her dark, flowing hair.



Upon seeing her, memories of young boys' stories come to mind. _Oh. This Vleria_.

For a moment their eyes lock, and her desire is so clear. He averts his eyes, but cannot deny the urges of his body. The ememory of another woman floats before him, innocent, pure. _They are so different. So different._
He returns his gaze, but she is already finishing her little speech, and Titus is quick to reply. _Too slow, always too slow in a crowed._
There is an awkward silence, and he realizes Titus is looking to him for something to say. _What can I possibly have to say that he hasn't?_ 
"Yes, well, I can only echo the esteemed Titus in welcoming you, fair Valeria." He bows his head slightly. "Gasparius Ex Miscellenea, of Fengheld. I am charmed to meet you. And you, Custos of Durenmar", he smiles at Volkmar, "are also welcome".

He returns his eyes to the campfire. "You should sit by the fire, in the warmth and light, before you can hear of the dark and cold".


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 13, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

_The Whore of Durenmar_  Gorgamesh thinks to himself.
although it's too difficult for him, the hunchback bows slightly to Valeria and Volkmar.
Greetings is the only word the quite deformed man says, he eyes the other magus and the new comers and says nothing else.

"Words are for the restless, even magic suppose to be quite" That was his moto in life, he never been a much of a talker, prefering to be left alone in the library instead of being with the other magus back in Durenmar.

--------------------------------------------------------
Oh.... new arrivals says Rodolf, the Shef, we have few pieces of turkey and cheese for you, come sit by the fire. he hurry back to the camp and brings a plate with food.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 14, 2005)

*Valeria*

"Yes," she says, in response to Gasparius's invitation, "I am thoroughly chilled. A warm fire is indeed welcome." She walks nearer the fire and, with no subtlety of discretion, goes out of her way to assume a place near the handsome magus.

She rubs her hands together and holds them toward the fire. "I would have arrived sooner, had the wagon with which we travelled not broken a wheel some miles back."  She briefly glances toward Volkmar, who has not moved from where he stands. "I dispaired of leaving my books and equipment behind, and would have made camp there and waited til morning for repairs to be made, but Volkmar insisted on seeing me to Teneo tonight." She then looks directly at Volkmar; the orange of the firelight illuminating a wicked smirk. In an unnecessarily loud voice, as though he might be deaf, she says "Is that not so, Volkmar?"

The giant man slightly shifts his stance, seeming to avoid eye contact with her, though it is evidently out of disinterest, rather than unease, at her goading. "Yes, my lady," he responds, unperturbed by her peculiar outburst.

Valeria returns her attention to the fire, and her fellow magi. "I must say, the companionship is much improved." She flashes them a wide, mischievous smile.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 15, 2005)

*Volkmar and Heinrich discuss the Stag*

For a length of time, Volkmar remains standing where he has stood since his arrival, while Valeria focuses her attention on her fellow magi. With only subtle glances and shifts in stance concealed behind his mask and the bulk of his cloak and robes, one might assume he has stood motionless the whole time. In fact, Volkmar has already began to evaluate the lay of the future covenant and to form an assessment of its defensibility. He casts a final glance toward the magi surrounding the main fire. Valeria seems not to have given him any further thought. Content that he is no longer the subject for her amusement, he shifts his attention to the armed grog standing near the magus Titus.

Heinrich is not oblivious to Volkmar's attention, though his own attention has been on the beautiful maga that now graces them all with her presence. His heart had begun to throb the moment she stepped forth from the darkness, and his loins have responded in kind, and Heinrich finds he must turn away to regain his composure.

Volkmar begins to edge his way around the fire, keeping his distance so as not to intrude upon the magi's conversation, though his eyes are locked upon the grog. As the massive man nears, Heinrich straightens himself and adopts a proud stance. He has not heard of this Volkmar, but he senses that the man should be afforded a degree of respect.

Volkmar stops several yards away and speaks just loud enough for Heinrich to hear, without disturbing the wizard's discussions. In German, he says, "You... grog... tell me of this stag."

Heinrich cautiously steps toward the hulking figure until he is but mere feet away. The top of his head barely reaches chest level with Volkmar, and he must tilt his head back to look directly at him... through the holes of the mask... into the depths of his eyes. Heinrich winces slightly as their eyes lock, and he stifles a momentary shudder that threatens to course through his body. There is danger here, but he preseveres. 

He swallows hard before responding in Latin, as Volkmar had spoken to the magi. "My n-name is Heinrich, and I, too, am custos. I h-h-have been a loyal servant of Fengheld, and with that loyalty, so s-shall I s-serve Teneo." A silent sigh escapes his lips.

Volkmar remains silent a moment. He tilts his head and looks Heinrich over, as though reassessing the measure of the young man before him.

"Indeed,"  he says, this time in Latin, and Heinrich detects a slight hint of amusement in his voice. "Then answer me, custos of Fengheld, and tell me of this stag."

**********​
Heinrich and Volkmar step away from the main campfire, and Heinrich relays to him all that he knows of the beast and the redcap, which is little, as he only saw the devil deer for a few moments before it returned to the woods from whence it came. He recalls the words spoken by the magi to the stag as accurately as he can, hoping he has not missed some important detail. Finally, with a torch in hand, he directs Volkmar over to where the beast lefts its peculiar mark.

Volkmar listens quietly as Heinrich speaks, never interrupting, though his gaze constantly scans the surrounding woods, peering into the depths of the darkness, beyond the illumination of the campfires. As Heinrich kneels down next to the seven-scratch mark, hovering the torch above it to provide maximum light, Volkmar merely stands above him, his attention divided between studying the enigmatic mark and trying to discern some unfathomable presence.

OOC: Volkmar is using Second Sight and Magic Sensitivity to try and discern if their is any unseen presence or activity still occuring within the area of the camp, and to determine if there is more to the mark than meets the eye.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 15, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

So...  Gorgamesh says to the other magi without looking to them.
We had a nice encounter with the fairy denizens of this forest, do you suspect they will interfere us from building the covenant ...  he pauses and raise his eyes
...or maybe they came to size up our power and this redcap is a mere excuse he then take a sap from his cup of water and cough.
he then remmembers what the redcap said 


			
				redcap said:
			
		

> She looks at you with big, frightened eyes. "You have to protect me! You have to... take care of this!"




wait...She told to take care of something...what ? Gorgamesh says to the others.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 15, 2005)

"Indeed," Valeria adds, "I am most curious as to what business brings a redcap here. Teneo is not yet founded, so we are surely not already on House Mercere's normal circuits. This redcap's visit must be for something particular."

She fingers a mouthful of turkey brought to her by Rodolf, before continuing. "I shall take a look at her wounds, and utilize what magic is available to me to insure her swift recovery. I can, of course, perform rituals of healing, but I am hesistant to use precious vis unless her condition is truly grave." She bites on a piece of cheese. "Unless, of course, she has vis of her own,"  Valeria says, intending the statement as a question. "She is not Gifted, is she?"

"Still, what tribulation has this redcap brought upon us?" For a few moments, Valeria muses to herself as she enjoys another taste of turkey. "Perhaps we can seek recompense from House Mercere for our troubles?"


----------



## Yair (Oct 15, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> So...  Gorgamesh says to the other magi without looking to them.
> We had a nice encounter with the fairy denizens of this forest, do you suspect they will interfere us from building the covenant ...  he pauses and raise his eyes
> ...or maybe they came to size up our power and this redcap is a mere excuse he then take a sap from his cup of water and cough.



"I wouldn't call our encounter 'nice'" replies Gasparius. "Dark and forboding, perhaps. Typical faerie, always playing with people's lives. Yes, I suspect they will interfere with the covenant. It is in their nature. I had thought I was out of their grasp, only to find myself in a new kind of game..." his hand mindlesslly goes to his missing ear. "The redcap was being punished for something, that much was clear. And that the stag relented indicates this something has something to do with us. A plea from an unconcerned party would never have been accepted.
What I can't understand is why it relented at all. It just doesn't make any sense. Yet antoher riddle. Gorgamesh, you examined the marks - did you manage to decipher them?"


----------



## Yair (Oct 15, 2005)

Nzld said:
			
		

> OOC: Volkmar is using Second Sight and Magic Sensitivity to try and discern if their is any unseen presence or activity still occuring within the area of the camp, and to determine if there is more to the mark than meets the eye.



You cannot sense the telltale signs of magic, but that doesn't surprise you. By the description of the grog the beast seems aligned to Faerie, and you know your gifts do not allow you to sense their taint. You are able to sense the Magical aura of the covenant grounds, and how it fades away as the forest takes over.
The forest... there is a faint presence there, at the edge of your _sight_, but you can't focus on it. It is _beyond_, but you sense it permeating the forest, present in every leaf and every plant.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 16, 2005)

As the magi continue their discussion, Old Magd completes her ministrations on the young redcap. After cleaning up, she grips her walking stick in her boney hands and begins to cross the short, though difficult, distance to the fire. As she nears, she is surprised to find the new arrival.

"Oh, my, my," she says, as she continues her approach, relying heavily upon the support of her walking stick. "Another pretty lass has come out of the woodwork." She chuckles to herself. "What strange bounty this forest bears. At this rate, I reckon all these young men won't endure many lonely nights."  Old Magd begins to mumble for a moment, as though lost in some private reverie. "... oh, the pitter-patter of tiny feet..."  she says, as her attention returns to the magi.

"I have done what can be done for the young lady... cleaned and dressed her wounds. Her wounds are dreadful, though not dire. There will be scarring, I fear." Once again, Magd mumbles to herself... "... and such a pretty girl..."

"She is sleeping peacefully, now."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 16, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't call our encounter 'nice'" replies Gasparius. "Dark and forboding, perhaps. Typical faerie, always playing with people's lives. Yes, I suspect they will interfere with the covenant. It is in their nature. I had thought I was out of their grasp, only to find myself in a new kind of game..." his hand mindlesslly goes to his missing ear. "The redcap was being punished for something, that much was clear. And that the stag relented indicates this something has something to do with us. A plea from an unconcerned party would never have been accepted.
> What I can't understand is why it relented at all. It just doesn't make any sense. Yet antoher riddle. Gorgamesh, you examined the marks - did you manage to decipher them?"




I looked upon those carvings, As I told before Gasparius, my guess is that each line represent a day, seven days till the beast will come again to avenge
He drains the last drop of water down his throat and address the other magus
I suggest we build up our defences quickly, our interfere with the ritual may upset the fairy folk, better not to be cought with our robes down.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 16, 2005)

*Titus gets long winded again...*

Lost in thought, Titus had silently listened to the campfire chit-chat as he ate his meal.  His head was swimming, trying to unravel the mystery of the stag and the meaning behind the sudden appearance of another magus from Durenmar.  As a journeyman he was not privy to the many deliberations about the formation of Teneo, but he was led to believe that the convent was to be weighted toward students of Fengheld as they had contributed the most resources to its founding...

Then there was the distraction of Lady Valeria. Of course, Titus found her comely, and had to restrain himself making his glances at her exposed ankles, her feminine hands and soft neck too obvious. 

Finally, discussion turned to the details of their encounter with the stag which brought his thoughts back to the immediate needs of the convent.  He waited patiently while others expressed their opinions, and finally took an opening to expound on the thoughts that had been racing through his mind.

"While I believe your conjecture is as good as any, Gorgamesh, and it could be seven days... it could just as well be seven moons, seven months, seven years before the stag returns.  Maybe it requires seven sacrfices?"  Titus stood and paced about close to the fire.

"I think we mustn't jump to any conclusions about the creature without some further investigation.  There are several avenues we can pursue to get that information with little risk." He began holding up fingers for emphasis.

"First and foremost, as soon as she is fit, we should interrogate our redcap visitor and see what she knows. I'm not certain but I believe the stag was as surprised to see us as we were to see it.  Second, when it is light, we should scout, in force, the nearby area-- including the village-- to get a lay of the land.  Third, there may be information of legendary stags in our library, if it can be unpacked quickly we may find clues there. Finally, we have the stones here on the hilltop, they will speak if I ask.  They must have witnessed much and while stones such as these have dull senses, they may at least tell us of recent passages, especially large beings with a strong spirit."

He sat back down and thrust a stick into the fire, holding one end.  "The issue of our vis stores must be discussed.... certainly we must be careful and make wise use of these resources, however, vis is of no use to a dead mage.  And, although I didn't ask for this posting, I intend to do my best to make this convent a success.  Frankly, it's not the stag I am worried about-- it's what he represents."

With a gesture towards the dark treeline, he said, "I'm sure you've felt it, this forest is malign and dangerous. Taming these leagues of trees will be our greatest challenge."

He pulled the stick from the flames and held it up, its end lit like a small torch. "I believe the stag was most displeased when I mentioned fire to our woodsman.  We must keep our bonfire bruning brightly until we have dealt with this problem."

Titus sighed and slumped slighly, realizing how tired he was.  The prospects for a sound sleep tonight were not good.


----------



## Yair (Oct 16, 2005)

Nzld said:
			
		

> "I have done what can be done for the young lady... cleaned and dressed her wounds. Her wounds are dreadful, though not dire. There will be scarring, I fear." Once again, Magd mumbles to herself... "... and such a pretty girl..."
> 
> "She is sleeping peacefully, now."



"Thank you, Old Magd" Gasparius smiles at her. "Please, have someone tell her us as soon as she awakens."

He looks at each magus in turn, contemplating. _Strange. We meet as peers, without a covenant oath to bind us, yet we try to act as one. One without a head, one without order. Is this how human society usually functions, without structure, without knowing your place? It feels... Strange._


----------



## Nzld (Oct 16, 2005)

*Valeria*

Valeria concurs with Titus. "Yes, perhaps this redcap will hold all the answers we seek. At any rate, there is little to be done for it tonight. We should rest, and allow her to rest, and pursue the matter most diligently come morning."

"Tomorrow, I dare say, shall be a busy day for us all. We must, as you say, Titus, know more of the areas that surround us. Certainly Volkmar can organize such an expedition. And we must begin to establish more comfortable shelter for our persons and our labs. Our first priority must be to build a suitable shelter, if only temporary, for our books and scrolls. We must also make an accounting of our vis stocks, as well as the mundane resources at our disposal. But more importantly, we must consider the expediency of raising the Aegis of the Hearth."


OOC: Valeria is aware that casting the Aegis ritual on or after the Winter Solstice would provide the greatest return on investment for the vis expenditure, but the situation may demand an alternative casting. Yair, how long until the Winter Solstice, or has it already come and gone?


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 16, 2005)

"Well spoken, Lady Valeria. Gorgamesh has mentioned other wards that could protect us as well."  He glanced at the hunchback but his face was hidden in the shadow of his cloak.

"I trust the grogs have made what arrangements are possible for our accomodation by now, so perhaps we should retire soon to get what rest we can." Titus stifled a yawn. "Let us unite and use our knowledge and abilities to bring light to this dark land, and raise Teneo to its rightful prominence in the order. By the Oath of Hermes we must not molest the faeries, but we are also allowed to defend ourselves against those that would harm us."  He paused to measure any agreement or nodding of assent.

"Are there any other topics we should address before we retire for the night?  Gasparius?  Gorgamesh?"


----------



## Nzld (Oct 17, 2005)

*Valeria retires for the night...*

Valeria stands and archs her back to stretch her muscles. The provacative nature of her movements is lost on no one. With a feigned yawn, she turns to address her fellow magi.

"Sodales, the day has been long and tiring. I will welcome sweet Morpheus' embrace. Until morning, I bid thee adieu."  She looks toward the spot where she had left Volkmar standing, and seems surprised to not find him there, as though oblivious to his movements this whole time. Quickly glancing around the campsite, she catches site of him amongst the grogs. "Volkmar, attend me!" she commands.

She gathers her cloak about her and turns away from the magi as she begins to walk toward the assemblage of wasted buildings. As she moves away, she can be heard to say to herself, "Now where shall I sleep tonight?"  It is clear her attention is on the covenfolk, however, and not on the accomodations.

**********​
Valeria finds an appropriate building with which to pass the night. Moments later, Volkmar disappears into the building behind her. After some time, he returns, whereupon he orders a grog to fetch more blankets from the wagons. After insuring Valeria's comfort, he returns to the warrior grogs to reevaluate the watch schedule. Eventually, he assumes a guard position near the standing stones, central to the buildings in which the magi choose to rest. When they awake in the morning, they will find him there still. It is unclear whether he slept at all.

It is more unclear whether anyone other than Volkmar is aware of the visit young Heinrich pays to Valeria's bed later in the night.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 17, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

I bid you good night says Gorgamesh and struggles to stand, he grasp his walking stick and gets up. his feet and entire body will remember the difficult climbing to the cliff for at least a week. _now where did I put my special goose feathered filled  pillow_ he tries to remember. he bids one of the grogs to search it for him.
he limps to find a spot to sleep, cleans himself and massage his feet to ease the pain.

_Ohh.... the days that I ran in the fields and was well in the covenant when I was a child._ He remembers, there were times his body was fine, although his face was deformed and ugly, the sickness captured his body only when he was a teenager, his body twisted like a Roman spaghetti and he got this limp and hunchback.
he cover himself with the gray blanket the grog gave him and gives his body the rest he needs.


----------



## Yair (Oct 17, 2005)

The next morning, as soon as the redcap awakens she gets out of bed (ignoring Old Magd's protests), and arranges to meet you all. By mid morning, you have assembled in council once more.

"Sodales, I first want to thank you for rescuing me last night. I was... well, thank you." shae takes a long pause, and seems fairly embarrassed. 
"I was requested to deliver certain tidings to you upon your first council as a new covenant. It seems I have missed your first council, yet I've been told you took no binding oath as covenant so perhaps I am not late. At any case, I think this is a good occasion to present you with these messeges."

She reaches out to her satchel, and produces two large writs. The first is a letter from Fengheld congradulating you on founding this new covenant, proclaiming the support of Fengheld to its establishment, and cautioning you to tread carefully and not upset the powers that control the land, both in mundane and magical matters. It also informs you that Instantus of Tremere, fillius of Stentorius (leader of Fengheld) intends to pay you a visit in three months; the letter (Stentonius himself) urges you to make sure his accomodations as a pregeneritores will be acceptable.

The second letter is more formal. It is sent by Henri, leader of Ocularum and the Apple Gild. It congradulates you on the interest you show in Pomerania, and urges you to seek the council of Ocularum before making any mistakes. It specifically warns you that the pagans in Pomerania are numerous, and that you should not be tempted to support them in return for promises of magical powers for "these are but the temptations of Avarice, that will lead you away from God righteousness". The letter hints that the Knights of the Sword might show interest in any defensible fortification and any pagan revival, and warns you to stay well away from their holy path. It ends by reminding you that Ocularum owns several raw vis sources throughout Pomerania, and that you must take care not to impinge on its rights.

Deitrich, the Redcap, adds that she is in charge of delivering messeges to Teneo as part of her route, but that she will be doing no such thing until you can convince her that it is _safe_. "No redcap will visit you if you can't maintain safe acess to the covenant. Correspondance can be left at Ocularum or elsewhere, if you wish, until such time as we are made to feel safe."


----------



## Nzld (Oct 17, 2005)

*Valeria chastises Deitrich...*

Valeria is incensed by the Redcap's bold statement, but she presents a calm composure... at least for the time being.

"We, of course, thank you for delivering these messages, but I fail to see their urgency with regard to whether we have taken our oath of covenant... unless there is more yet unspoken."

Valeria pauses momentarily while she contemplates her next statement.

"Of more immediate concern to us is the danger you allude to, and thus, the exact details of what transpired last night. How came you upon this Faerie beast? And how did you earn its ire? You have the audacity to announce you will not fulfill your duties and deliver messages to Teneo unless safe access can be assured, yet the only danger we are aware of may very well be one that you have brought upon us yourself."

Valeria eyes the Redcap coldly.

"Deitrich, I warn you... just as the Code recognizes you as a full magus of the Order, with all the rights and protections such recognition entitles - despite your lack of the Gift - so too are you subject to all of its laws and punishments. If we find that the danger that has befallen Teneo is in any way attributable to actions on your part that might be construed as molestation of the fey, we will surely seek the maximum possible recompense at Tribunal!"

Valeria returns to a more gentile demeanor.

"It amuses me that you speak so of safety. Here we stand upon the ground that will be Teneo, with a well-travelled road at our doorstep, local villages not a day's journey away, and important cities just beyond the horizon. Surely there is no more danger here than at Durenmar, in the very depths of the Black Forest itself. Surely the streets of Lubeck, in which resides Ocularum, requires more caution, lest one fall victim to cutpurses and murderers. Surely the fey near Irencillia pose a more dire threat than this stag. Shall House Mercere stop visiting these covenants as well. Shall the social structure of the Order collapse because a mere Redcap was attacked by a deer?"

With feigned sympathy, Valeria soothes Deitrich, "You poor girl, I can understand your fear, as you have suffered horribly at the whim of this stag. Perhaps, if you no longer have the resolve to perform your assigned duties, you might petition for a place at your Domus Magnus, and cloister yourself behind the safety of its walls."


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 19, 2005)

*Titus's Speech*

"Ladies..." Titus begins, but clears his throat to start again... "_Sodales_... please, let us remember our oath.  We must all work together to support and protect one another.  You both bring up some excellent points, which should definitely be addressed."

Gesturing to the recap, Titus says: "Lady Deitrich, as your wounds attest, the creature that attacked you was no mere deer, no, it was clearly a figure of faerie might, an enormous black stag and most unnatural.  It is a creature to fear, especially as a lone messenger.  Your bravery is to be commended."

Now, looking toward Valeria: "And your caution is well founded, Lady Valeria.  A healthy dose of paranoia can be of use in situations such as this.  However, since the Lady Deitrich carried messages for us, which were evidently despatched shortly after our departure, I for one am convinced that she was merely an innocent victim who got caught by chance in the fell creature's fury."

Gesturing to include the assembled magus, Titus continues. "It is absolutely essential that we recite the oath to found this convenant of Teneo, for it cannot truly be founded until then.  We were remiss in taking this long to do so, although given our circumstances last night, I believe there is no harm in the delay, and we can perform the ceremony presently, with Lady Deitrich as our witness."

Titus extracts a letter from tucked within his shirt. "We were fortunate indeed that Lady Deitrich was able to deliver the two messages she has just delivered to us, as well as this one," Titus holds the letter aloft and continues, "...a personal letter to me from our master Stentorius.  By following the sage advice contained herein, and by putting our assembled minds to it, I believe we can settle on a wise course for the future of Teneo."

"I shan't read the entire text to you, but merely relay the key points that may be most of interest.  In this letter, master Stentorius describes the Teneo of old, a Teneo of mighty magic.  Would you believe that these stones," he points to the small, rounded boulders thrusting from the grass, "... were once mighty pillars of power, encompassing a source of magic that served as a beacon to magus for miles around?  'Tis true, and thus the concern for this place.  Yes, the magic is fading.  Perhaps your parens have told you tales of old when vim and vis were not things to be hoarded with concern that they cannot be replenished.  The decline is happening everywhere, and we have been sent here, to Teneo to study this phenonmemon.  At worst to witness it in detail and make a record; at best, to find a way to reverse this process."

Titus pauses and looks at the assembly and at the stones, hardly believing himself what he has read in Stentorius's letter.  "Now, to the two writs that Lady Deitrich brought us.  In the first, we are warned to use caution in dealing with the local mundane population and against molesting the faeries.  In the second, we are warned by our jealous neighbors not to overstep our bounds. As an independent covenant, we must we very wary of the machinations of our surroundings.  Solades," he nods and again gestures to the standing stones, "it appears we are between a rock, and a hard place."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Not paying attention to the argue between Valeria and Deitrich and the negotiator Titus.
Gorgamesh focus his mind on the letters.
fellow magi he says and cough. 
If we want that fillius of Stentorius, Instantus of Tremere shall pay a worthy visit at our place we must take care for the safety around our covenant, our safety and the safety of others are above  all. we shall leave the fate of our relationship in the hands of the powers that control the land, in this I mean that we shall do nothing to upset the fairy or the mundane and keep a low profile for now.
he raise his head and eyes the other magus.
But.. we must keep this holy magical place safe....at any cost
he refers to the comment Titus said regarding the letter he read from his master.
about the letter from Henri, leader of Ocularum , we must discuss it either, what is our political attitude to our neighbors?


----------



## Nzld (Oct 19, 2005)

Valeria continues to consider the Redcap a moment, then redirects her attention to Titus and Gorgamesh, acknowledging the importance of their words.

"Might I suggest, for expedience sake, a simple oath, binding us as equals to this covenant, with one vote each on all matters, with the stipulation that the oath shall only stand for one year, let us say till the next Winter Solstice, where upon we shall take a new oath, one with rights, priviledges, and responsibilities backed by a full charter. Shall we further say that all decisions of importance to the covenant, including the provisions of said charter, shall require a three-fourths majority vote with all resident magi, or their chosen proxy, in attendance."

Valeria pauses momentarily to allow the others to contemplate her words. As an afterthought, she adds:

"As to Henri of Ocularum's bold letter, I shall have our scribe Gottfried pen a response advising him that Teneo appreciates any council Ocularum chooses to bestow, and we hope that our two covenants shall always enjoy amiable relations. Further, we shall ask that Ocularum apprise us specifically as to the nature and location of each vis source they claim, lest we, in our ignorance, inadvertently infringe upon their rights."

"As to our political attitude toward our neighbors," she says, looking to Gorgamesh, "such discussions should come only after we have bound ourselves together in oath, and,"  this time she gives a sideways glance towards the Dietrich, "should be discussed in the privacy of council. At any rate, we must understand our situation fully before long term diplomacy can progress."

"However, we should also have Gottfried pen letters of introduction to our neighbors and any other covenants to whom we wish to establish a dialogue."


----------



## Yair (Oct 20, 2005)

The redcap is at first infuriated by Valeria's words, but as Titus and Gorgamesh weigh in she calms down and lets go of the subject, though she still occasionally throws Valeria a menacing glare.
Gasparius listens to the procedings, paying special attention to Titus's words. He makes no comment, however, until Valeria's reply.
"I am no expert in Hermetic politics. I'm only glad so many covenants seem to counsel us - Ocularum, and of course Fenghled. So many who wish to aid us, so powerful." You can't quite make out if he is being sarcastic. 
"At any rate, I agree with Gorgamesh that the fey threat must be dealt with with haste; we must ensure our protection and safety. Titus, my knowledge of Hermetic law is ... lacking. Will such an ad hoc oath" he nods towards Vleria "suffice? I can think of one problem, surely - without a leader, how shall we decide on a deadlock vote?"

OOC: I figure Gasparius will stick to the leader-led structure he knows, and to the nearest familiar "authority figure" - Titus.
I do love reading your dialogues.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 20, 2005)

Valeria turns to face Gasparius directly, smiling at him in an almost patronizing manner, though there is a hint of compassion, not scorn, in her eyes. 

"Dear, beautiful Gasparius, you must, of course, be used to the games of power that take place within the walls of Fengheld, and though I have only heard stories of its machinations, I can imagine how you might have been influenced during your years of apprenticeship there. But Fengheld is a large and powerful covenant, perhaps requiring such complexities of rule and leadership, whereas Teneo... well, we are not so complex.... not yet, anyway. Perhaps one day we, too, shall be as mighty as Fengheld, and surely our charter will grow and evolve to reflect the changing needs of the covenant, but for now, at this, the birth of Teneo, a central authoritarian figure could prove detrimental."

She then begins to address the magi as a whole, looking from one to another as she makes her points.

"We are four magi, newly Gauntleted and, obstinsibly, equal in knowledge and power, though, undoubtedly, we each bring differing strengths and weaknesses to Teneo. Though we may individually differ on various issues as to how best to serve Teneo, guided by wisdom and logic, I am confident we, as a council, will reach the best decisions. Obviously a unanimouos vote on all decisions would be unrealistic and impracticle, and I do not propose such be the guiding principle of our oath, but most certainly a three-fourths majority can be expected to settle matters of importance without call for any one of us to be given undue authority over the others, or weighing one person's vote more highly than anothers."

Valeria pauses a moment to take a breath, before continuing.

"In our situation, with only four magi to determine the fate and destiny of Teneo, it is imperative that each magus contribute to the best of his abilities, in matters both magical and mundane, and it is equally imperative that no magus's opinion, insight, or vote be undermined. Should an issue come before the council that leaves us, as Gasparius says, deadlocked, that would mean that two of us are in disagreement with the other two. I say that an issue that splits the council so is one worthy of further discussions... of greater investigation... perhaps, even, of external advice... but it is not," she says, stressing the 'not', "one that should be decided in the favor of any single one of us."

"To grant veto power to any one of us would nullify the entire democratic process within Teneo." She looks to Gasparius again. "You seek a means to decide a tie vote, believing a three-fourths majority and unrealistic expectation, but you would, in fact, be establishing just the opposite." Once again she addresses the magi as a whole. "Were one of us to wield the power of veto, that person would indeed be able to break any deadlocked decisions, but that person would also have a greater influence on all covenant decisions. That person would only require one consenting vote amongst three to dominate the other members of the covenant. More importantly, as any single consenting vote would enforce that person's position, it would therefore require the united opposition from all three other members - aye, the very three-fourths majority you feel is unacceptable in deciding matters to begin with - it would take that three-fourths vote to stand against any wielder of veto."

"Shall that be the democracy that marks Teneo... that three must stand against one to thwart authoritarianism?"

Valeria lets the question hang in the air for a moment as she looks to each magus in turn.

"Sodales, I do not say these things because I fear any one of us has such ambitions for power, or that we consciously abuse such power were it granted to it, but the simple fact of the matter is that establishing the basis for such a power establishes a precendent for totalitarianism... or worse, anarchy!"

"Nay, we magi of Teneo can decide matters in council without need for a strong arm. It is my belief that most issues that come before us will be decided unanimously, but, lacking unanimous consent, it is worthy to sacrifice the will of one in favor of the will of three. Should a decision be so tenuous that a three-fourths majority cannot be reached, then that issue should not be decided, but should continue to be discussed until such conditions, arguments, conssessions, or agreements can be made with which to establish the three-fourths majority."

Valeria finally looks back to Gasparius. 

"Gasparius, as I have said, we need no central authority amongst us, but ponder this: if you believe that one amongst us has the wisdom and logic to decide where others cannot, then surely that person would have the wisdom and logic to sway the votes necessary for his position. If the position is worthy, surely two amongst us can be made to see is as so and to vote in consent, accordingly."

She turns back to all the magi.

"I digress, however, my friends. For the sake of our initial binding oath, the three-fourths majority must stand. In the establishment of the covenant charter, however, should any amongst us still favor a veto power, provisions for such could still be brought before the council, where upon a three-fourths vote would establish it as law."


----------



## Nzld (Oct 20, 2005)

*Volkmar organizes an expedition*

Soon after the magi sequester themselves in private with the Redcap, Volkmar begins to organize an expedition to venture into the surrounding lands. Earlier that morning, the last group of grogs and covenfolk arrive, driving the repaired wagon with Valeria's personal belongings as well as a few additional supplies from Durenmar. Volkmar quicky assigns tasks to all and contemplates how each may best be utilized.

Volkmar briefly conferred with Valeria and Titus prior to their seclusion, and, being apprised of the previous night's discussions, is thus able to establish the expectations for the expedition, and ultimately determine an optimal distribution of grogs and covenfolk.

Of primary concern, of course, is the Faerie stag, its whereabouts, and its motivations. For this, it is imperative that a magus be involved in the expedition. This of course necessitates adequate escort to insure the safety of the magus, or magi, as the case may be, though the decision as to who specifically shall go has yet been made. Still, the lives of the magi can not be trusted to any less than custos. In the hopes that the beast has left tracks that may be followed, Volkmar has selected the young archer to attend the magi, as well.

Of secondary importance is to develop a knowledge of the local area. Any outstanding features, as well as the demeanor of the local villages must be determined. For this, Volkmar shall recommend that the elder Mattius attend the expedition. He seems the most knowledgeable of the local area and should be able to assist in negotiating supplies from the peasant villagers. 

Finally, the defense of the covenant itself and the magi who remain behind cannot be compromised, so some militant grogs will have to remain behind. The lack of combat-trained grogs is of concern to Volkmar. That is an issue that will have to be remedied soon.

Volkmar considers having the cook assemble enough provisions for a five day expedition.


NOTE: See the OOC thread for additional notes on the expedition.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 21, 2005)

Titus respectfully listens to Valeria's speech to Gasparius, and even nods slowly in agreement to most of her key points. However, his knitted brow reveals his deep thoughts on the issues.

"Well spoken Valeria.  As a student of mundane history-- that of the old Greeks is a particular favorite-- I can certainly appreciate your support of forming a govenrment based on the _demos_, a _democracy_ if you will.  Such a government has proven to be admirably suited to many situations.  However, with due respect, I must question if that is the best for Teneo.

"I do not question that we magi are equals and should treat each other as such.  However, there will be more to running this covenant than our dealings together.  As we have just discussed, we must deal with many outside forces; our neighboring covenant that already seems jealous of us, and the unpredictable mundane and fairy inhabitants of nearby forest and village. To these potential... rivals, we must present a united front.  A democracy, requiring a vote on many issues, is a noble concept, but I believe that it could potentially paralyze us in making some decisions, perhaps delaying an important decision that could spell doom on us.  That is why I truly believe that we must elect a leader of the covenant, one who can not only show diplomacy in our dealings as equals in the order of Hermes, but who can also deal effectively with our neighbors.

"I would like to volunteer for this post, and to explain why I think I am best qualified.  First and foremost, I believe that I will be the most effective in dealing with our mundane neighbors.  I grew up surrounded by human politics as my father was a diplomat.  I've also studied mundane history in great detail. And, while I myself would never judge a book by its cover, I believe that with all due respect, you three may have some challenges in dealing with mundanes.  Gasparius, you are indeed handsome and could fit into human society, but, having been raised by faeries, do you truly understand mundane behavior?  Gorgamesh, your magic is strong and you are wise in many things, but I'm afraid that many humans may find your appearance... um... a bit horrifying.  And finally, Lady Valeria, well, as a woman, frankly, you may not always be taken as seriously by certain mundanes who do not know of your great intellect and magical skills.  I would never suggest that any of these prejudices influence our dealings as fellow magus, but I have seen these predjudices at work many times in dealing with mundanes.

"As for our dealings with other covenants, you said yourself that Fengheld is a covenant of intrigue.  I am well known there and have many relationships that will help us continue to receive support there.  I am ready to put the skills my masters have taught me to work in winning our rightful magical inheritance whereever we find it.  My master Stentorius has communicated his vision for this convent, and I feel that it is my mission to make sure we remain focused on achieving the goals he has set forth for us.

"Please be assured that I mean no insult to any of you by my comments, and I do not think the position of leading this convent will mean becoming a _Caesar_ over you all. But I truly believe that appointing a leader will make Teneo stronger.  If you wish, , we can make the position one that we re-examine periodically and re-affirm with a new council vote if you will.... perhaps every year or two?

"What say you all?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2005)

*Quick reactions of the grogs*

by afternoon you shall have sufficient food for 7 days, I'll salt it up for you and ration meat, bread and some dried fruits, I'll instruct you how find and recognize eatable mushrooms and forest berries as well.  
Says Rodolf to Volkmar and goes to fulfill his duties.
------------------------------------------------------
I'll stay here and continue to build.
remarks Hans the Carpenter to Volkmar.
I need only one man to stay with me and help me and Old Magd is not the person.
he smiles and continue.
maybe young Baldermar, beside it, I can raise an axe if needed and protect the life of the honorable magi that stays behind.
he tapps on his hand axe that hangs on his belt.
I'll back to work then.
------------------------------------------------------
Malloc(name of troubador and my companion) says to Volkmar loud enough for the magi to hear also.
I'll join the expedition!
He then lowers his voice and says to Volkmar.
I'll bring my flute for amusment and my dagger for safty
his look turns more serious
How dangerous you think it will be?
Malloc knew Volkmar,
Valeria and Gorgamesh since he have been hired to be a bard in Durenmar, singing and musing the magi in the night from time to time, every magi knew him, Although he didn't spoke directly to Volkmar, he recognized the big man instantly.
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Listen to his folks, tired Gorgamesh sits on the folding wooden chair that Hans build for him yesterday.
My fellow magus, both of you are right and I agree with your suggestions.
But I think we can find a way in the middle.  

he look at Titus and Gasparius and say
as Valeria said, We are four magi and equal in knowledge and power, although everyone master in a diffrent domain. I think the right decision is that three-fourths majority can be expected to settle matters of importance without any internal conflict, but...

He turns to Valeria
Titus's point is the most reasonable, we must present a united front and elect a leader, we must not differ from the other covenants.
But I suggest not to elect a leader to the whole covenant, I rather suggest to appoint each of us a role or a task in Teneo.

he then turns to all the magi
Surely Titus is the most fitting from all of us to deal with the humans, pagans, the church and the political issues with other covenants.
And I guess Gasparius's experience with the fairy make him suitable to deal with the fey folk and the other magical powers of the land around us.
As for me, I have nothing to offer to the covenant in outside realtion. but I can control the divine and deal with our magic problem, I could be in charge on the library.
As for Lady Valeria, she can be in charge on the stocks of our raw vis and the internal affairs of the covenant and thru Volkmar control the grogs.
But I think we should discuss it and appoint every magus to a task by a vote like lady Valeria suggested.

He looks at everybody and continue
As for our oath, it can be simple one for now, as to introduce the task of every magus and to explain our vote system for now.
we can examine our structure and discuss about it every two seasons from now.


----------



## Yair (Oct 21, 2005)

The redcap, still pouting, rises from her chair. "Perhaps, as Valeria suggested, you would like to discuss such matters alone. I shall give you what privacy I can. When you have decided what to send in reply, or if you wish to send any other message, I'll be around there" she points to her shelter, "recupurating. If there is nothing more..."
The redcap retires.

Gasparius is thinking about the arguments, trying to make out his mind.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 21, 2005)

Valeria watches coldly as the Redcap dismisses herself from the assembly. After she has departed, Valeria mutters to no one in particular, "I understand why the Order deemed it wise to bestow equal rights upon those Mercere, but the arrogance of those mundanes is infuriating."

She returns her attention to the magi, almost unaware that it had wandered.

"Dear sodales, already our combined wisdom becomes manifest," she says, giving Gorgamesh a slight bow of acknowledgement. "Perhaps my concern has not been clear. My concern is with the governance of the covenant as an entity, and with the rights and authority of the magi in council, not with day-to-day functionality.  Indeed, noble Titus," she continues, this time acknowledging Titus, "a leader - though I use that term loosely - to handle the day-to-day affairs of the covenant may very well be a necessity. Or even, as Gorgamesh mentions, each of us may be called upon to serve individual and specific functions. I am sure that none amongst us desires our valuable time, better suited to research and study, be absorbed with constant politicking and debate, having to decide every minor issue that comes before the covenant. On the contrary, I anticipate that we would desire formal councils no more frequent than once a season. Emergency councils and informal gatherings will occur where they will, but for the day-to-day... mundane... tasks, a leader would be wise. But that leader's power, authority, and responsibilites must derive from the council, not despite it."

"Nay, sodales, such a leader would be granted authority by the council to make decisions for the benefit of the covenant, but such authority should not be at the expense of his fellow magi. Outside of council, he may be called to make immediate decisions for issues that cannot wait the convenience of a council meeting, but within council that leader's vote should carry no more weight than any other member. I dare say, that perhaps it would be wiser that such a leader have a lesser voice in council, that his decisions should be subject to the greater scrutiny of his peers, but I do not advocate weakening the influence of any member of our council."

"Titus," Valeria says, looking at the magus, "I do not doubt that you may best be suited for dealing with matters mundane, or even perhaps with our fellow magi and covenants of the Order, but should that aptitude dictate that your voice carry greater weight at Teneo. Are we to say that the only vision for Teneo is Titus's vision? Of course not, nor do I believe that was the intent of your words. I speak thus merely to serve a point. If you desire this responsibility and priviledge, then such can be granted by the council, but it should not be an inherent endowment."

Returning her attention to all the magi, she continues: 

"Sodales, it is the very complexity of these issues that demand we establish a charter. Such issues cannot be decided with a mere oath of allegiance. We must, as a council, forge the charter that therein outlines the rights and authority granted to any leader figure, not the other way around. If we arbitrarily impose a leader above us, without a charter to bind him, we are effectively granting that leader the authority to draft any charter as he sees fit, and we would be subject to his whim, for if his vote outweights our own, we would be forced to bring a united front to resist him."

"Titus," she says, once again addressing him directly, "your points are valid, from a particular point of view, but I see no merit in them to suggest that, within council, your vote - or that of any chosen leader - should outweigh that of any other magus. In fact, some of your words disturb me, and force me to think that your vote not only should not - but must not - outweigh our own."

"You reference your strong ties with Fengheld and your understanding of their ways. This is of worth to Teneo, of course, and we undoubtedly owe a debt of gratitude to both Fengheld and Durenmar. But you futher mention your familiarity with your master Stentorius's vision for Teneo. Is there one amongst us that does not know of Fengheld's original intent for Teneo? Such plans were altered by Durenmar's involvement in this endeavor, were they not?"

"Sodales," Valeria stresses, "I say to you all, and let there be no confusion, that any oath we take here today will bind ourselves to each other and to Teneo first and foremost, superceding all other oaths and allegiances save that to the Code of Hermes itself. Teneo is no chapter house of Fengheld."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Valeria's words are wise, I must agree with her.
says Gorgamesh with firm voice and bows slighty to her.
I here by call for us to forge a charter, Our scriber should forge it on the first night of full moon, we shall all gather in the stone circle and take an oath.
He eyes Titus and Gasparius
What say you noble magi ?


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 23, 2005)

Titus listens to Lady Valeria, this time his face is dispassionate and shows no emotion, nor does he nod in agreement with her statements.  He listens to Gorgamesh as well, but impatiently.  He obviously is eager to respond to Lady Valeria. 

"I'm afraid you have misunderstood me completely, Lady Valeria, and your comment that my words disturb you cut me to the quick.  Teneo is to be independant, I never suggested otherwise. I spoke frankly about what I think will be best for Teneo, not Fenghold or Durnemar, but Teneo. I am ready to take an oath of total allegiance to this covenant, which could include strong wording that would sever my ties with Fengheld.

"I spoke of my qualifications for leader of this covenant, not as an inheritance, but in light of the facts as I see them. I welcome counter-point to any of my observations. I also did not suggest that the position of leader of this covenant would be absolute, but should be limited by time at the very least.  I wholeheartedly agree that a council for discussion, a senate if you will, would be an excellent addition to our covenant's charter.

"What disturbs me, Lady Valeria, is it seems I am to be penalized in your mind for my loyalty and respect to a figure, nay a master magus, who was influentual in my formative years as an apprentice.  Let us be honest with one another.  Until we are established, we will need allies wherever we can find them. By your words, I could infer that you have something against working with Fengheld, who provided the lion's share of material that allows us to establish this covenant.  Surely they will not abandon their investment in this place, and even as an independant covenant we can benefit from associating with them?

"I sensed venom in your last words. What do you have against Fengheld?  We must work through this prejudice that you might have before we can unite in a new undertaking and build a truly independant covenant.  Tell me, does Durenmar have a vision for what this place should be?  Do you?"

To Gorgamesh, he nods.  "While I am willing to take an oath to Teneo now, on this very spot, perhaps we must establish a charter that we all agree to first?"


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 23, 2005)

*Mattihus introduces himself to Volkmar*

As Volkmar organizes the exploratory expedition, old Mattihus hears that he is to be considered to join the party.  "Although I'm not as spry as I once was," he thinks, "I should be able to keep up with them, though I hope we'll be able to stop and rest occasionally..."

Mattihus approaches the giant Volkmar with deference and respect.  Although his head is bowed, he sneaks glances at Volkmar's armor, and even at his metal-covered face. "Ahh, the secrets behind that marvelous armor..." he thinks.  "I must crack the shell... but all in good time...."

He speaks in the most polite German he can muster.  "Excuse me, Master Volkmar, I understand that you may wish me to accompany you on your expedition to explore the local countryside.  I would be honored to join you and lend my services. You see, I've lived in this area for my entire life, and I've heard a great many things about the Black Stag that attacked the poor woman... though until last night I've not had the displeasure of actually seeing it, oh no...."

He shifts uncomfortably from foot to foot, and continues. "If I may be so bold as to make a suggestion... there is a certain village nearby, on the edge of the wood, that may bear some investigation. Now, I don't know for certain, but folks say that it's a heathen village.  All I do know is I haven't seen any folk from there at Mass, ever. They do come into town every so often, though, and once I actually met their leader, fellow by the name of... hm... Roch the Old, I think it what it was.  Didn't like him one bit.  Sneaky... smelled like, well, I'd rather not say.  They ran him and his people out of town, sayin' he was a cheat at the market.  Come to think of it, most folk in our town don't like those wood folk much, but it could be jealousy.  They always seem to have a decent harvest, even though, from what I've heard, they haven't much in the way of plowed fields and such..."

Mattihus bows several times as he takes his leave. "Anyway... please pardon my interruption.  I'll be getting out of your way, you must be very busy.  I'll make ready to depart immediately."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 23, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

The chanting of Malloc's flute can be heard across the camp, the grogs raise their head and smile in strange calmness, the music warm their hearts in this cold day.
Even The magi can feel the magical sparks of the music.
Gorgamesh stares into the deep forest and absorb it. He then turns to Titus
I assume Durenmar wish her apprentices success every where they are.
He turns to the other, feeling the tension between Valeria and Titus.
Friends, let's us not argue … I suggest we go to the stone circle immediately and begin working on the charter's guide lines, we have a lot of things to discuss, and I assume one of you is going with the expedition.
Gorgamesh looks tired and impatient and moves uncomfortably in his wooden chair.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 23, 2005)

Valeria remains passively quiet a moment, her hands held to her pursed lips in a strange semblance of prayer, while her eyes stare lazily upon the ground. In time, she gathers her composure and her prevailing smile returns to her face.

"Dear Titus, forgive my impertinent behavior," she says demurly, "but I am only a woman and given to passionate discourse. I question your words previously spoken to illustrate a point, but I give you the benefit of the doubt that your intentions are just. Yet the fact remains that there are external forces in play with a very direct interest in what becomes of Teneo. I, for one, desire that none of these forces have an undue hold over Teneo... or any hold not welcomed by, or beneficial to, Teneo."

"Titus, you question my feelings regarding Fengheld? In truth, I know little of Fengheld other than that it is a powerful covenant, as is Durenmar, and powerful covenants do not take actions like aiding the establishment of a new covenant for purely altruistic reasons. Does Durenmar have a vision for Teneo? There can be no doubt, though I have not been made privy to the intentions of the masters of Durenmar." She looks towards Gorgamesh momentarily with a cheeky grin. "Perhaps Gorgamesh here knows more concerning the dark secrets that are Durenmar's. Yes, Durenmar would not have become involved in this venture without some idea there would be benefit from it. Of course, it could be that Durenmar's sole desire was merely to prevent the foundation of another chapter house of Fengheld. It is no secret that they adamantly resist Fengheld's intent to found a chapter house on the very grounds of Durenmar."

She pauses a moment.

"Do I have a vision for Teneo? Of course, else I would not desire to be part of its foundation. But as I have stressed, my vision, no more than any other, should overshadow or singlehandedly guide the destiny of Teneo. But the true answer you seek is whether my vision is one to be influenced by Durenmar. That answer is a qualified 'No'. I put no more faith in Durenmar than I do in Fengheld."

"I have no reservations against working with Fengheld, Durenmar, or any other covenant. And, as you say, we will need allies. But what does Fengheld expect in return for its assistance? Durenmar has yet to make, dare I say, requests of us... but by your words, and evident in the letter we received, Fengheld's finger is already in our pot."

"And so we return to your words. You have taken umbrage that I found your words disturbing, and though my heart is honest and bears no intent to injure or defame you, nor to punish you for your relations with Fengheld, the fact remains that your words raise concern. You say you fully intend that Teneo be an independent covenant, and that you are prepared to take an oath that will severe all ties that may behold you to Fengheld, but the very words you use to justify your leadership of Teneo are that Stentorius has communicated his vision to you, and that you feel it is your mission - your mission, I say - to see to it that we stay focused on the goals he has set for us."

Valeria remains quiet for a moment, looking to each magus in turn.

"That is a strong statement. Surely you can see just cause for my concern? For my part, though I may appreciate what assistance Durenmar has provided - and most assuredly that of Fengheld, too - I do not consider it my mission to see that Durenmar's intentions for Teneo - whatever they may be - be carried out. Nay, sodales. Let Fengheld... let Durenmar... yea, let any covenant ask of us what they will... but let us, as a council, decide what Teneo shall grant in return."

Valeria then begins to address all the magi in general.

"Perhaps this vision of Fengheld - or Stentorius, as the case may be - perhaps this vision is a worthy one. Perhaps these goals which Titus mentions would truly be to the benefit of Teneo. If so, then surely we, as a council, will see their wisdom and can agree to pursue them. Or is it wisdom to submit the future course of Teneo to an authority figure to carry out a vision to which we have not been made privy?"

Valeria smiles to Gorgamesh. "Gorgamesh's eagerness to forge our charter and take our oath is comendable, but, my friends, a charter is no simple matter to be forged on the spot. Yet, neither can we presevere in the foundation of Teneo without an oath to bind us."

"Titus," she says, addressing him directly, "I have spoken plainly on my desire, and though you have brought my own vision for Teneo into question, I have made no overture to place my will above thine own. Indeed, I stress again the need for a balanced council, that we may all contribute to the foundation of the covenant. At this early hour, my proposal is specific and clear: an oath of allegiance now, a single vote each, and a three-fourths majority to decide covenant affairs and forge the covenant charter."

"You oppose this, that is clear, but please, speak plainly now and let us all hear your counter-proposal. You say you would be made leader, but what does that mean for us? Shall you decide what covenant duty we are to owe? Shall you decide what tome we may study from the library? Shall you decide where punishment, and where merit, is due?"

"You say you would welcome a council for discussions - a senate, you called it - but what does that imply? Would our voices carry any weight? Caesar, too, had a Senate, for all the good it did Rome. And we know to what end that came."

"Tell us, Titus, exactly what it is you would have us consent to, that we might not enter into the arrangement blindly."


----------



## Nzld (Oct 23, 2005)

*Volkmar & Mattihus*

Like a stoic sentinel, Volkmar continues to monitor all that progresses about him, his head slowly turning to and fro, only occassionally glancing directly at Mattihus, though he listens intently to every word spoken by the elder gardener.

Volkmar remains silent throughout the spiel, even up to the point that Mattihus is bowing and stepping away, then speaks in a deep, projecting voice.

"Your knowledge and expertise regarding these lands and people will prove valuable. Until such time as others develop a similar familiarity, I fear you may be called upon often to travel from the covenant. I am sure the magi will not let your eagerness and willingness go unrewarded."

He pauses a moment, continuing to scan the area around him, before speaking again.

"Avail yourself to the scribe - Gottfried I am told he is called - and with your knowledge and his skill, fashion for us a map of the outlying region. Include whatever features or locales you deem relevent."

As Volkmar speaks no further, Mattihus senses he has been dismissed.


----------



## Yair (Oct 23, 2005)

Gasparius stirs. “Sodales, I suggest we arrest this discussion, for a moment, if you will. Forging the charter is no simple matter, and will clearly require much time for thought and debate. It will not be settled soon. Yet it seems to me the Stag will not wait for us. Allow me, then, to suggest an agenda.
Let us summon our consortes* and decide the details of the expedition, setting to depart in the afternoon. Let us then retire for food and rest and then, rejuvinated, discuss a temporary oath to hold until the expedition returns and the more burning affairs are settled. Once such oath is decided we can, as time allows, and over the next few days, discuss and contemplate our charter.”
He glances at the grogs, already arranging themselves for the expedition. “Without our guidance, I fear our grogs may leave without us” he smiles crookedly.

OOC: 
*”Consortes” are, well, “consorts” - mundanes that serve as advisors and attend council in Fengheld and other covenants.
Lots of other OOC stuff, see OOC thread. Most importantly, I ask the debate over the charter and oath be carried to the new thread, while the expedition-related IC stuff be handled here.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 23, 2005)

"Indeed, Gasparius," Valeria consents, "more pressing issues do demand more immediate attention, and though I alone amongst you have not seen the beast, your descriptions of this stag are enough to warrant concern."

"Furthermore, Titus may be convinced of the Redcap's innocence in this matter - though on what basis I do not know - but I, for one, would still like to hear her account of what transpired last night, that I might judge her complicity myself."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2005)

*Gorgamesh + Breakfest*

_Ohh...food._ Thinks Gorgamesh and lick his deformed lips
My bones needs some food if they want to regain their power.
He says quietly and drags himself and his chair to the eating area.

*************************************

"Food" says Rodolf loudly and rings a tiny bell. 
He approaches Volkmar and points to a big sack on one of the wagons
"Your rations are over there, Now you can eat the warm breakfest I made
The grogs rush to the area, laughing and smiling between themselves. "Oh... eggs with chicken and tomatos"
you can hear one say in surprise .....


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 24, 2005)

It is clear that Titus could go on debating with Lady Valeria for hours, as he appears ready to launch into another lengthy speech to explain his ideas in more detail, but Gasparius's words bring him pause. With a sigh, he says:

"Gasparius is correct, we will certainly not scribe a charter today.  I'm afraid the work will take many hours of discussion, and while the other matters we must attend to may not be as important, they are more pressing to our immediate survival. So, I shall withhold outlining my vision at this time, but rest assured we will return to this topic at our earliest convenience so that I may impart full understanding of my thoughts to you. I'm sure once I describe in detail what I am thinking, your confusion and misunderstanding will be replaced by clarity and acceptance."  

He follows Gorgamesh to the morning meal.  "For now, let us breakfast and see how Volkmar has done in organizing the grogs."


----------



## Nzld (Oct 24, 2005)

Valeria joins the other magi as they breakfast, eating only lightly herself, choosing select pieces of meat and fruit from the dishes prepared by Rodolf. If the Redcap Dietrich joins them, Valeria will eye her suspiciously now and then, but mostly tries to ignore her and refrains from engaging her in conversation. After a time, she begins to speak to Titus and Gasparius.

"What do we know of this Instantus of Tremere? He is, of course, the filius of Stentorius. Do you suppose he comes as scholar or spy?"

She nibbles on a slice of fruit before continuing.

"It seems strange that a pereginitore would seek hospitality with a covenant not yet even formed. I am not too familiar with the intricacies and complexities of Hermetic law - perhaps one of you can enlighten me - but are we bound by the Laws of Hospitality before we are recognized by Tribunal?"

"Still, I suppose we will have to draft our Conditions of Hospitality.Yet another item for our agenda."


----------



## Nzld (Oct 26, 2005)

*Back to the Redcap*

Valeria eats a few additional morsals before changing the subject back to the endeavor at hand.

"So, Dietrich," she says to the Redcap, "give us an account of last nights events and how you came into the predicament that you did, and leave out no detail, no matter how trivial you feel it to be, lest it prove vital to the understanding of the Faerie beast's ire."


----------



## Yair (Oct 26, 2005)

Dietrich sips slowly, stalling for time. When she replies it is with a soft voice, removed, as if describing the scene as she is watching it.
"I first saw you two days ago, so I slowed down. I wanted to arrive just in time, just after you would gather. So I stayed back, and watched you enter the woods. I stayed a while, then I went in.
I figured following your wagon's trail would not be difficult, especially in the snow. I walked slowly, biding my time, and contemplated precisely how I would present myself." She smiles bitterly. "It... didn't turn out quite like I imagined."
"Then I realized - I was in the forest's depths! Ahead of me the wagon's path was still clear, but - it made no sense. I looked back, and there was not trail behind me. It...  " she grows quiet again for a moment, sipping her drink, and calms down. 
"I had an item with me, that always tells east. I opened it up, and messed with it, trying to get my bearings. I couldn't see anything from the trees." She looks up at you.
"Then I *smelled * it. It smelled like blood, and sweat. I looked up, and there it was, above me, and I knew he had come for me. Veles. The Hunter. The taker.
"I run. The trees ... tried to grab me. One reached for my redcap... I escaped that. Another gave me this" she looks at a bandage on her arm. " I could hear him, getting closer. And then ... I reached the clearing, and suddenoly there were people and then... You know the rest."


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 27, 2005)

After the morning meeting, Titus sulks a bit, clearly disappointed that he could not bring things to a satisfactory conclusion.  He sits a bit off to himself and eats quietly, but perks up a bit as he listens to Valeria's musings and interrogations of the Redcap with barely concealed amusement.

"I hesitate to say too much about my colleagues from Fengheld as the topic seems to make you uncomfortable, Lady Valeria. However, I will say that I know Instantus as a Master of one of the chapterhouses of Fengheld and a renowned student of the heavens. I believe his presence here will be a boon to our research into the purpose of these stones-- perhaps they hold some astrological significance?  In any event, 'conditions of hospitality' are surely not necessary to show him as kind a welcome as we would any of our visiting fellows of the Hermetic Order."  He looks at Lady Deitrich, obviously including her in this statement.

"Lady Deitrich, these details you provide make your ordeal sound even more horrible than I first imagined.  But, you seem to be recovering quite nicely for which I am sure we are all grateful. I trust that you will enjoy what poor accomodations we can provide until you are completely recovered, and not leave a moment sooner.  I have several letters that I would like to compose before your leaving that I hope you might carry for me to my friends...

"Our plan is to mount an expedition into the forest, to make the acquaintence of our mundane neighbors and perhaps learn more of the stag.  I would certainly like you to carry our findings back to some experts I know on the old ways, as such information will surely be informative to their studies.  Your health may demand it, but if your recovery is swift, I hope you will be able to stay here until our expedition returns?"


----------



## Nzld (Oct 27, 2005)

"If this Instantus were merely to pay us a brief visit and then be on his way, then yes, we could extend the same courtesy and hospitality toward him that we would extend toward any other person of status who visits us," Valeria says, "but Stentorius's letter clearly indicates he is coming as a pereginitore. The Peripheral Code, I remind you, requires all covenants to formally publish the Conditions of Hospitality with which any wandering magus may claim our hospitality in this manner. This is no trivial matter. Nor one to be handled off the cuff."

"If we impose no limit of duration, and allow this Instantus to stay as long as he likes, then any magus may call upon us, staying as long as he likes, while burdening us with his comfort and sustenance. If we charge this Instantus no fee, then any magus could call upon us, free of charge, draining our resources - of which there are currently precious few - with no recompense to ourselves."

"Nay, Titus, Conditions of Hospitality are very much a necessity."

Valeria pauses a moment, seemingly about to eat another sliver of fruit, but seems to become disgusted with it and tosses it back onto her plate.

"Still, time enough to draft those, I suppose. Back to the matter of this expedition, which presses us more urgently. I see Volkmar over there even now is assembling men and supplies together. And look!" she exclaims, her eyes coming upon something unexpected, "I see an odd couple hath followed after me from Durenmar. Note the ragged youth yonder - do you see the one? - the boy with the wild look about him. Him they called Pavel, if I recall correctly. He must have followed that charming minstrel Malloc. The boy, I'm told, has a fondness for the troubador's soothing ballads."

"And there," she says, pointing into the treeline, where a cloaked dimunitive figure can just barely be made out. "I am thinking that to be that most peculiar little dwarf. A Faerie-thing, I am told, with hair as white as snow and skin of blue like a goblin. Puck, he is called. If Volkmar has noticed his presence - and it would surprise me if he has not - then I am certain he will be accompanying this little endeavor."

"That leaves but one question unanswered," she says, letting the unspoken question hang in the air. "Who amongst us shall lead this expedition? Were it a simple matter of scouting the region and visiting the villages nearby, I would say let the grogs handle it, for surely they are capable of doing so unsupervised, and they have that local-born gardner to assist them. But they, of course, cannot pursue this stag alone, nor expect to be able to contend with it when, and if, they succeed in finding it. For that, a magus must go."

"Shall you lead this expedition, Titus?" she asks, curiously.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Gorgamesh listens to Titus and Valeria and to the redcap's story.
He have no intention to be caught in the middle unless he asked to.

Master Titus and master Gasparius
he says and eats a tomato.
I think one of thy shall join the expedition, If thy shall encounter the creatures of the forest
the expedition must have a wise diplomatic man.  
He says to Titus.
Or maybe a man who knows the fairy folk and their manners.
He says to Gasparius.
I'm not the right magi for dealing with outsiders ... at all and at any time, as you can see, others than you or other magus find me quite repulsive... he laugh to himself, and finish the tomato.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 28, 2005)

*Volkmar & Lukas*

Throughout the morning, Volkmar has been focused on organizing the upcoming expedition. After choosing the grogs and covenfolk that will embark upon the mission, he saw to the provisioning of food and supplies, and then performed a cursory examination of weapons and armor. Satisfied that everything was acceptable, though not ideal, Volkmar turns his attention to the specific goals of the expedition.

He walks toward the forest's edge, where the Faerie stag had left its mark, and reexamines the foreboding impressions in the light of day. He then calls for the archer Lukas to attend him.

"You saw last night the beast that left these marks. Today, we shall seek out that beast. Search the area for any tracks or tell-tales that might aid us in our pursuit."

His order given, Volkmar turns his attention away from the Lukas, confident that the grog can perform his duty without further supervision.


OOC: Does Volkmar notice anything different about the stag's mark this morning? Has it changed in any way? Specifically, I am looking for indications that there is something unnatural about the mark (for instance, if it is a countdown, are there only six marks now, etc.).

Also, does Volkmar, himself, see any prints or tracks indicative of the beast's presence?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2005)

*Lukas the hunter*

Lukas take a closer look at the carvings in the snow, then he takes a few step
and tries to find the Hove prints of the stag.
This will be the starting point of the expedition.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 29, 2005)

Titus was not going to rise to Valeria's bait this time.  He wondered what kind of covenant Durenmar was.  Did it not command respect for the masters and archmagi as a matter of course? Was it ruled by pages of rules, of the sort that might be needed for children?  Titus was a great admirer and student of the word of law, but he also understood the subtle language of what was unwritten.  Maybe they really didn't have the kind of intrigue he had found at Fengheld in other covenants?  He was done arguing for now.  If the lady wanted a vote, he would go along.

"Excellent points all, Gorgamesh. It seems there are several who could be qualified for leading the expedition, and I tend to agree that one of us magus should accompany it.  Myself, I am of two minds. Of course I would like to meet our mundane neighbors and establish relations with them.  But, there are many items of business that I would like to see to here at Teneo, so I hesitate to volunteer.  Say... shall we form a council and vote on it?"


----------



## Yair (Oct 29, 2005)

> OOC: Does Volkmar notice anything different about the stag's mark this morning? Has it changed in any way? Specifically, I am looking for indications that there is something unnatural about the mark (for instance, if it is a countdown, are there only six marks now, etc.).



Indeed, one of the lines is fading, now being only partial and spotchy. The snow covers nearly half ot it, covering it up in small potches here and there. The other lines seem strangely as clear as they were when you first saw them.

Lukas: Fortunately, it hasn't snowed since the Stag's attack. Although the tracks have faded somewhat, you can still make them out.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 29, 2005)

*Volkmar reports to the magi*

After he finishes his scrutiny of the markings, Volkmar approaches the magi. In the light of day, his armaments are far easier to discern. He still wears his chain armor, mostly hidden beneath his outer robes, and the haft of his greatsword stil rises off his back, but at his waist is strapped a longsword and scabbard - hanging off his left hip - and at his right dangles a mace and chain, its haft tucked securely inside the band of the sword belt. On another man, the abundance of weaponry would look ridiculous and cumbersome, yet on the massive Volkmar it looks merely fitting.

"Forgive the intrusion, masters of Teneo," he says as he steps near the magi. "It may intrigue you that the markings left by the stag-beast exhibit a peculiar quality. One - and only one - of the seven lines scribed by the beast has begun to fade away. By evening, it will be fully vanished."

"Master Gorgamesh's assessment of the markings seems to be accurate; that they are a warning; that each line represents a day before the stag will return, or an even greater calamity befalls."

"A party for the expedition is assembled and provisioned. They are ready to depart and await your pleasure, but there is now an evident time constraint placed upon you, and it is imperative that the expedition depart immediately."



OOC: The party shall consist of the grogs Mattihus, Lukas, Puck, and Pavel. I won't speak for anyone's companion, but I anticipate that Malloc shall attend. My further anticipation is that either Hakon or Volkmar will attend, but not both. As mentioned before, this would be dependent on which magus leads the expedition.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 29, 2005)

"Indeed, Volkmar," Valeria says, her eyes encompassing the magi around her, "we were just about to make a decision on that very matter."

She looks to Titus a moment, evaluating his statements from a moment ago. "Yes, let us decide as a council," she says, returning her attention to all the magi in general.

With her next statements, she looks to each magus, in turn, as she speaks.

"Gorgamesh has expressed a particular reservation against leading the expedition, and I find no fault with his reasoning. Gasparius has expressed little interest in the matter at all. And Titus, as he says, if of two minds on the issue.  Therefore I shall nominate myself," she says.

"If it is the will of the council, I will accept the responsibility of this task."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Then we shall not stay in your way my brave lady.
 says Gorgamesh to Valeria.
I vote that you lead the expedition.
he turns to the others and to Volkmar.
I wish my worst fears would not fulfil but i see a chance they do, I suggest that the expedition will return day before the lines fades and join us here.

*********************************************
As For Malloc - he is going to be a part of the expedition.

OOC: I'll play my companion Malloc and my militent grog - Lukas the hunter.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 30, 2005)

"Well... hm..." Titus sputters. He had hoped to be unanimously acclaimed by the council as leader of the stag-hunting party.  "I didn't mean to take myself out of consideration for taking part in the expedition.  Come to think of it, it does make sense for me to go as well, since I handled the stag last time.  And I would like to make acquaintence of our mundane neighbors, and ascertain their skills and capabilities.  So... how many of us shall go on the expedition?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

Maybe both of you can go ... And Gasparius ane me shall handle the building of the covenant.
Gorgamesh say to the magus.
As I told you, from my point of view, I think Titus is the right magi for the mission, But as I saw you hesitation I voted for Valeria.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 30, 2005)

Valeria looks upon Titus with an amused expression. "You have overcome your hesitation quickly enough, dear friend. That is comendable. Decisiveness is a valuable trait in one that would be called leader. Though I would hate to think that your hesitation was feigned; a mere ploy on your part."

She allows a brief moment to pass in silence.

"Still, my passion for adventure has been stroked. Perhaps we should both embark upon this endeavor. Surely two brilliant minds will serve better than one, and I think you and I both  would benefit from the time together, that we might come to better know one another."  

As an afterthought, she adds, "And as you say, you did, um, handle, this stag before, whereas I have not even laid eyes upon it."

She turns her attentions to all the magi present.

"So then, my sodales, are we agreed?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2005)

*`Gorgamesh*

I say Aye, You both go and settle things between you while you are out there.
He says.
_I had enough of your arguing ...._ 
Gorgamesg thinks and roll his eyes, then he takes the cup of tea he ordered from Rodolf.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 30, 2005)

"Excellent!" Valeria exclaims, clearly delighted with the apparent decision of the council. "Titus, I suggest that you finish your breakfast and gather any personal belongings you feel you will need, that we might be off immediately."

She turns back to address the magi as a whole.

"We must consider the matter of vis. I feel it only prudent that we be permitted to take some small quantity of our admitedly limited stores on this endeavor. Might I suggest two pawns each. For myself, I would desire Corpus."



OOC: As two magi are now involved in the endeavor, Volkmar will deem it wise to accompany the expedition, rather than remain behind at the covenant, which is, arguably, safer (at least until the anticipated return of the stag). With the two remaining militant grogs left behind, as well as Baldermar and possibly Hakon, Volkmar feels Gorgamesh and Gasparius will be in less need of protection.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 30, 2005)

"Indeed, given the importance of this mission, having two magus is better than one.  Please be assured I have no hesitation to meet the stag again, and with Volkmar along, I feel confident that if it comes to blows we shall get the better of the beast.

"Unfortunately, with the time constraint we now have, it will be impossible to do proper research on the stag, but perhaps we can do without it. As for vis, I believe that is also an issue we should put before our council.  I would vote that given our small supply, it would better serve us to use it for research or our rituals." 

To Volkmar he says, "Volkmar, please let me know your intended roster of the expedition.  We must make sure we leave behind enough men to protect the covenant and get started on building even temporary shelter as we plan for our more permanant structures."

He turns again to the assembled magus.  "And, before we depart we should make an oath re-affirming our Hermetic vow before each other, and binding us to this place and pledging ourselves to form this covenant of Teneo.  What say ye?"


----------



## Nzld (Oct 30, 2005)

*Valeria calls for a vote*

"Yes, Titus, an oath to bind us, and I would be honored to take that oath first. For our vis, let the council decide, but I must stress that if we fail in our mission, we may have no covenant in which to perform our research. Should we go..." she pauses... "naked," she says, seemingly amused by something, "into this venture and risk failure? I for one would rather have some vis upon me, should the need arise. Better to have it and not use it, than to need it and not have it."

"As for rituals, we must consider that. I believe we must cast the Aegis of the Hearth immediately, before Titus and I depart, utilizing whatever vis is necessary, to insure the safety of this location. Perhaps, though I am not hopeful, the Aegis will prove powerful enough to ward against this stag."

"Therefore, I vote in favor of alloting vis for our venture, at 2 pawns per magus, if they so chose."

"I vote in favor of casting the Aegis the Hearth ritual immediately."

"How do you vote, sodales?"


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 31, 2005)

"I've already stated my vote against taking vis on the expedition, but I will yield to the council on this. In any event I feel confident in my abilities that I shan't need it for myself regardless.  I do wholeheartedly agree with casting the Aegis immediately.  And, Gorgamesh mentioned other possible wards... if there are none that can be cast immediately, our friends who remain at Teneo should research and determine which wards may be useful and feasible for the defense of this place."


----------



## Nzld (Oct 31, 2005)

"Very well, Titus," Valeria says.

"Gorgamesh... Gasparius... how vote thee?"


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2005)

"I agree that the Aegis of the Hearth should be cast as soon as possible," says Gasparius, "but I must confess I have not studied it. If anyone knows it, I would be very happy to participate in the ritual.
As for the oath, of course, although I wonder how quickly could we determine even a temporary one...
And as for the raw vis... we have so little, I am not sure if we can afford to give it. Yet how can I deny fair Valeria? Suerly the magi's safety must come first, and when going out to confront a _faerie_, at the behest of the Council... " he hesitates, and looks to Titus. "I shall abstain on this matter."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

We should take a quick oath to bound ourselves to teneo now and we shall perform Aegis of the Hearth immideatly. therefore I vote Aye for both this votes.
He looks at Valeria
We must not risk our vis and take them to the deep of the forest, the vis should stay here in the covenant. In this matter I vote Nay.
He turns to the others
As for my self, I'll stay here with Gasparius and research for protection wards.
And watch over Hans and the others as they progress in building our defences.


----------



## Nzld (Oct 31, 2005)

*Valeria takes an oath*

"Very well," Valeria says, "the council has spoken." She seems disappointed by the vote against the allotment of vis, but not overly concerned with it. "We must now attend to the other matters set upon our agenda. Let me be the first to make my oath:"

"I, Valeria Libidia, of House Verditius, filia Gudrun Tigurina, hereby swear my loyalty and my life to the covenant of Teneo. I do so of my own free will, under no external influences, magical or mundane. I renounce all ties, oaths, and loyalties, binding or otherwise, to my parens and the covenant of my apprenticeship. From this day forward, Teneo shall be my home. Teneo’s goals shall be my own, its allies my own, its enemies my own, its riches my own, and its hardships my own. I swear never, by action or inaction, to allow the covenant to come to harm, in the physical, magical, spiritual, or personal sense. In all respects I will uphold the reputation and honor of Teneo and consider its welfare above my own. I will respect the voices of my sodales in the governance of the covenant and the drafting of its charter."

"This is my solemn oath. Teneo's life is now mine own. I ask that my life be forfeit should my oath be found false."


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 1, 2005)

*Titus takes his oath*

"Let it be known among the assembled that I am truthfully Titus Creperius, of the ancient equestrian family, of house Jerbiton, filius of Peter vin Werzburg. I reaffirm my Hermetic Oath in front of you. In addition, of my own free will I hereby swear my eternal loyalty to the covenant we now pledge to form in this spot, Teneo. I hereby sever all ties and obligations to my covenant of apprenticeship and place myself exclusively in the service of Teneo.  I do swear to make Teneo my sole residence and to ever strive for its greatness.  I promise to tie my fate to this covenant: to share in its hardships and success.  May its allies be mine and may its enemies be mine as well.  I shall defend this place against all threats, magical, spritual and mundane. I will forever uphold the reputation and honor of Teneo even above my own.  I do swear to work with the other members here assembled to devise a charter that holds us all as equals and further binds our fates to this place and each other.  May my work at this covenant reflect the glory of the art of magic upon this place and my fellows.

"This is my oath.  May my life be forfeit if I do not uphold every word that I have spoken with my actions."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2005)

*Gorgamesh*

"I, Gorgamesh of House Criamon, filius of Master Cato takes this oath before you, this forest, those holy stones and the haven."  
He looks up to the sky and takes a ritual Criamon tatoo knife to carve a sign on his arm.
An oath that shall bind my life, body, fate and soul to Teneo. I swear Loyalty to this place and to the other magi, Teneo's allies and enemies shall be mine, I shall defend this place as long as there is breath in this body, against all threats, magical, spritual and mundane, I shall honor this covenant and the holy stones it guards above me and all other.
He makes a small cut on his arm, close his eyes and raise his voice.
This is my oath. May The hordes of the abyss shall be on my door step, if I do not uphold every word I said.

He lower his voice and open his eyes, then he looks at his friends.
Now I need a new Tatoo


----------



## Nzld (Nov 1, 2005)

After the oaths are taken, Valeria turns her attention towards preparing for the mission. With no display of modesty, she changes into an outfit more suitable for travelling in these forests and amongst the mundane villagers in the area. Onlookers may be surprised to discover that her robes are less elaborate than they first appear, and and she is able to don and remove them with both quickly and easily. They may be even more surprised to discover she wears no undergarments beneath.

After changing less outstanding apparel, she joins Titus and Volkmar to discuss the current arrangements of the expedition.

**********​
Volkmar advises that he, Malloc, Mattihus, Lukas, Puck, and Pavel will be embarking on the expedition. Hakon, Baldermar, Old Magd, Heinrich, and Frank will remain behind, along with the specialists and laborers from Fengheld.


OOC: Prior to departing, Valeria will try and find something that may serve as an arcane connection to the stag. She will search the area around the markings for lost hairs, etc., or see if there are any antler splinters amongst the bandages and rags used in cleaning the Redcap's wounds. Worse case, could snow from amidst the marks themselves be used as an AC?


----------



## Yair (Nov 2, 2005)

*Gasparius Makes His Oath*

Gasparius, having heared all the other’s oaths, rises uncomfortably. He thinks for a moment, and then with an apologetic smile makes his own oath, clearly dervivd from the Hermetic Oath.
“I, Gasparius, hereby swear my everlasting loyalty to the covenant of Teneo and its members. 
I shall abide by its charter, and by the decisions made by fair vote at Council. I will not endager Teneo through my actions. The enemies of Teneo are my enemies, the friends of Teneo are my friends, the allies of Teneo are my allies. Let us work together as one and grow hale and strong.”
He hesitates for one more moment, and adds “Teneo is the covenant my covenant, I shall have no covenant before it. This oath I hereby swear, I, Gasparius filius Abius Ex Miscellenea, of my own free will. Woe to they who try to tempt me to break this oath, and woe to me if I succumb to the temptation.”


----------



## Yair (Nov 2, 2005)

*Nothing to see here, move along...*

The cold wind blows softly over the plateau as the characters prepare for their journey, and black clouds gahter at the horizon.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 3, 2005)

*Volkmar confers with the magi*

After the wizards have taken their oaths, Volkmar waits patiently while they gather their personal belongings for the trip and change into more appropriate travelling clothes, and then waits patiently more while they go about casting their ritual of protection. Though he does not understand what exactly it is that this Aegis of the Hearth does, he is well aware of the faith that magi place in it. 

When Valeria and Titus finally assemble amongst the departing troop, Volkmar calls Lukas and Mattihus over.

"Master Titus, Mistress Valeria," he starts, "tell us how you wish to proceed. Lukas has examined the prints left by the stag-beast and should have little difficulty in tracking the creature, if you wish to begin pursuing it immediately. Matthius, however, has indicated there is a certain vilage on the forest's edge that may be worthwhile to investigate. Perhaps these heathens, as he calls them, would be able to shed some light on the nature of this stag." 

**********​
Valeria considers a moment what Volkmar has said, and then turns to confer with Titus.

"Dear Titus, you had hoped to garner some research on this animal, did you not? In lieu of books and libraries, perhaps these locals can give us the insight we need to deal with the threat. If it is not too far out of the way to significantly hinder our primary concern, I think it would be wise to speak with these peasants first."


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 3, 2005)

Titus returns to his quarters and gathers a new travelling cloak, combs his hair and trims his beard.  "I simply must arrange for a valet once we are established... I'm sure the others will want a servant as well..."  He thinks about gathering some reference materials about the old Celtic religions, but the library is well packed for the journey and it would take far to long to find what he is looking for.  Before leaving, he makes sure he has any spell components that he needs as well as his dagger and walking staff.

Returning to the group he listens to Volkmar's summary of the expedition plans and Valeria's suggestion.

"Lady Valeria, I concur, let us meet our mundane neighbors and see what they can tell us of the stag.  Living in the forest, surely they have knowledge of it."

Turning to Mattihus, he asks, "How far away is this village?  Can we make it there before nightfall?"

Mattihus looks for the sun and nods, although it is clear he is not completely sure.  "I think so, master."

He looks at the assembled party for the expedition, trying to recall who each of them are, and what their talents are... "I'm confident that you've chosen well the members of our expedition, Volkmar.  I just hope that everyone can keep up as we must make haste."

"What a motley crew we have..." he thinks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 3, 2005)

*Mallok - Bard & Lukas - Hunter*

The bard stands near by and hears the conversation. he come closer and say
I heard Volkmar suggestion, I recommend that we go to the village either, and I'll try to gather information from the locals, maybe you can escort me to the village and you'll come to pick me up the day after, I'll sniff around a little bit.
he smiles and says directly to Valeria
You can't imagine how much influence I have on people when I begin to play with my flute, they will spoil their darkest secrets to me ...
He laugh quietly to himself .
***********************************************
I hope the footprints wont fade  
Lukas express his concern before the magi, Volkamr and Mallok
If we go to the village we risk in losing those footprints, the Stag is already got a day advantage before us.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 4, 2005)

*The expedition sets out...*

With the magi in agreement, orders are given for the expedition to set forth for the village. Volkmar orders Lukas to scout a short distance ahead of the main party, keeping Mattihus close at hand to answer any questions the magi may have, or to provide directions when needed. With promises of meatpies Volkmar entices the youth Pavel to shape into the form of a raven, and fly above the party and keep an eye out, but to return to report any important sightings. As for Puck, there is little point in trying to order him to do anything, for the little man will do only as he pleases and nothing more. Occassionally the diminuitive figure walks along with the main group of travellers... occassionally he runs off into the woods only to return after some time has passed.

Volkmar stays near the magi and the troubador, to protect them in case, despite the advanced scout and overhead watch, something succeeds in taking them by surprise.


----------



## Yair (Nov 4, 2005)

*Theandric: Journeyman; Adventure 1 Scene 2*

Although it is a roundabout way, Matthius insists the fastest, and certainly the safest, way to each the village is by simply following the main road, then veering off after a few miles to a smaller trail. Like most everything else the road is covered with snow, but it is still easier to follow it and the walk is not hard.
The clouds slowly gather and a genetle light snow begins to fall, but ohterwise you encounter no other travelers or hardships along the road. As darkness grows and the day wanes, you turn into the side trail and continue towards the village that Matthius assures you is only an hour's or so walk away. 
The trail is twisted and narrower than the road, but is no harder to traverse. A short time after getting on it, you hear a wolf's cry from somewhere ahead. It is a stattered cry, rising and falling and with many stops. If wolves could talk, that will be how it sounds. With a pale face, Matthius informs you that this is a werewolf's cry.
Pavel can just make out what must be the village's first house, and its fields, in the distance. He spots no wolf, and is not sure exactly where the cry came from.

OOC: Tell me if anyone tries to do anything. If not, I'll move the plot further in two days or so.
Also, I assume that Kajamba Lion's character is also with you, whomever he turns out to be.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 4, 2005)

The boy Pavel flies farther ahead, over the village, air rushing under his wings.  He scans the area for any signs of the cry.  _Strange cry for a wolf..._  He flies in closer than he probably should, to see if he can get a good glimpse of the surrounding area.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2005)

*Mallok & Lukas*

What's that?
says Malloc with little panic.
We better hurry, hopefuly the village is near by.
he says to Volkmar and the magi.

****************************************
OOC: I assume Lukas as a ranger and an hunter knows it's a werewolf too.
Lukas send a concering look back to the group and let them catch up with him, meanwhile until they reach him, he scans the surronding for any tracks of wolves or other beasts.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 4, 2005)

OOC: Did the wolf's cry sound like it was just a short ways ahead, or did it sound distant and remote?

Valeria will call upon her *Magic Lore (creatures)* knowledge to see what she knows of these creatures. Also bear in mind Volkmar's *Magic Sensitivity (magical creatures), * should that come into play.

Valeria contemplates casting a spontaneous spell to try to understand what is being said. She will go to any great lengths to do so (i.e. not getting undressed or using biold gestures, etc.), but if the cry occurs again she will spont an Intellego spell to understand it. Not sure if this should be Animal, Imaginem, or Mentem.


----------



## Yair (Nov 5, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> The boy Pavel flies farther ahead, over the village, air rushing under his wings.  He scans the area for any signs of the cry.  _Strange cry for a wolf..._  He flies in closer than he probably should, to see if he can get a good glimpse of the surrounding area.



Flying closer and higher, Pavel apporaches the village. It is dark by now, and you can already see the firelight through the house's windows. A few farmsteads with small houses quickly converge into a small village, with surprisingly large and spacious wooden houses. The few fields ahead seem to be all the fields for the village, but perhaps you are missing some in the dark.
Around the village and to the south of the road lies the forest. To the north of the road are plains with a more sparse flora, an area of low hills with only the occasional dark tree sillhoute piercing out of the snow cover by the evening's waning light.

The wolf's cry came from somewhere below and ahead of you, perhaps in the direction of the village, but you couldn't quite make out the distance or precise direction.


----------



## Yair (Nov 5, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Lukas send a concering look back to the group and let them catch up with him, meanwhile until they reach him, he scans the surronding for any tracks of wolves or other beasts.



There are no wolf tracks on the road, indeed no tracks at all covered as it is by fresh snow. Nor can he make out any in his sight - the white plain to the north seems almost barren in this, midwinter, and the forest to the south, well, I don't reckon he'll be going into there by himself.


----------



## Yair (Nov 5, 2005)

Nzld said:
			
		

> OOC: Did the wolf's cry sound like it was just a short ways ahead, or did it sound distant and remote?




It was not very distant, but neither was it a few feet away. Depending on how the sounds carries, it could have been few hundred feet or half a mile away.



> Valeria will call upon her *Magic Lore (creatures)* knowledge to see what she knows of these creatures. Also bear in mind Volkmar's *Magic Sensitivity (magical creatures), * should that come into play.



Int+Magic Lore (creatures)+7=12; pretty good. 
The werewolves of Pomerania are infamous in the folk tales of the region. They are repulsive to animals, much like magi, which is their tell-tell sign and a cause of many presecutions against magi traveling in the region. There are clans of them, families, living amongst humans or in the wild woods of Pomerania as their whim strikes them. They are led by witches, which are said to be very powerful; the founder Bjornaer was one of them, their greatest, and her betrayal of their secrets is an insult to them. They hate Bjornaer magi with a passion.

Many werewolves are lycanthropes, taking the form of a wolf on the full moon. The more powerful ones have learned to control their curse, and are Skinchangers instead. By taking the wolf's form voluntarily and succumbing to their base animal lust, they can avoid becoming one at the moon's whim.

Half human and half animal, the werewolves are savage predators that live in the outskirts of human society, preying on human children and cattle as vicious wolves. They are feral and bloodthirsty, but can be very cunning and deceptive in their human form. Their witches are wise in ways of Animal; it is said Bjornaer invented much of the Order's Animal spells as conversions to the Hermetic system of her tradition's powers. In packs, they have been known to converge and best even powerful Bjornaer magi, and are just as indistinguishable from mundane animals as the Bjornaer are in their heartbeast form. 
House Bjornaer largely leaves them alone, for reasons no one understands, and while some sporadic attempts have been made to eradicate them from some regions of Pomerania none succeeded in the long run. There are speculations that Bjornaer magi are in fact not traitors at all, that the reason they do not eradicate their brethern is that they are really part of them, still loyal to the old werewolf witches way, and are in fact their leaders. The failure to eradicate them, it is said, is due to clandestine opposition from the Bjornaer. The powerful Bjornaer magi refuse to discuss the matter.



> Valeria contemplates casting a spontaneous spell to try to understand what is being said. She will go to any great lengths to do so (i.e. not getting undressed or using biold gestures, etc.), but if the cry occurs again she will spont an Intellego spell to understand it. Not sure if this should be Animal, Imaginem, or Mentem.



Hmmm. See OOC thread.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 5, 2005)

Valeria finishes pondering a spell of understanding. Though various methods cross her mind, she ultimately concludes that what she desires isn't feasible within the current bounds of Hermetic magic. And considering her own limitations, she decides it isn't worth the effort to try for something more difficult. Instead she decides to fish for more mundane information from the old gardner.

"Mattihus, do you know much of these werewolves you speak of? My own knowledge is surely limited, but I have heard stories told. Most frightful and worrisome stories. Tell me, do you think this village you lead us to is peopled by their kind?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 6, 2005)

Curiosity gaining the better of him (although the lad would insist it was bravery), Pavel swoops down to the ground and shifts into wolf form.  All the better to smell the werewolf with.  The boy tries to get an idea of what direction the beast might be in and then pads back to the group.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2005)

*Lukas - Hunter.*

Stay in sight!
says Lukas to Pavel
You don't want us to mistake you with those creatures and pierce you to death.
Let's quick our pace, he says to Volkmar, the village is near.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 6, 2005)

Nzld said:
			
		

> "Mattihus, do you know much of these werewolves you speak of? My own knowledge is surely limited, but I have heard stories told. Most frightful and worrisome stories. Tell me, do you think this village you lead us to is peopled by their kind?"




Mattihus stops in his tracks and his face pales.  "Good heavens milady... a village of wolf people?"  He is silent for a moment as he ponders the horrific thought.  But, after a brief thought he regains his composure.

"Not to be contrary, but from the legends I've heard, werewolves are not creatures that would congregate in anything larger than a pack.  Nay, a lone individual is more common.  But not an entire village..."  Mattihus seems confident of his information, though he is obviously still disturbed by the possibility.

Again he brightens as another thought occurs to him.  "This village is inhabited by some people that I have heard tell are less than honest, and truly they may be heathens.  But, I also know there are some good folk here.  Take the Rezinis for example.  They may not attend the church services that I can recall, but they keep herds of sheep and goats.  Surely a beast of the field would not submit to a werewolf master.  Simple though they are, they can sense these things you know."

His brow furrows. "But, the villagers are not all so kind.  Their leader in particular is a mean one.  He allows slavery and often purchases poor souls from Chezk lands to fill his needs. Doesn't treat them well either.  Now that I think about it, I remember hearing a tale that he left one of his girls out in the winter as punishment for not cleaning his house well enough. Of course, she expired overnight... just horrible.  His grief, from what I heard, was akin to what one might feel upon losing a favorite shovel in the field..."

Titus, listening to the old man's story, starts to get impatient.  "We must make haste to the village if we are to seek shelter there for the night.  It's possible that these people are being plagued by the werewolf, or wolves, themselves. We may find common ground in a shared enemy... To avoid upsetting them, Pavel should not use his talents in their sight.  If these Rezini are good folk, perhaps they would shelter a band of wandering artisans for the night?"


----------



## Yair (Nov 6, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Curiosity gaining the better of him (although the lad would insist it was bravery), Pavel swoops down to the ground and shifts into wolf form.  All the better to smell the werewolf with.  The boy tries to get an idea of what direction the beast might be in and then pads back to the group.



You can indeed smell him. It is a dominant, powerful scent. Though it is faint, a mere residue from the wolf's passing nearby, you can sense it is the smell of a powerful alpha male, a great wolf leader. As you near the group, the scent grows more powerful; the wolf lies somewhere between you and the group, and not far off at all.


----------



## Yair (Nov 6, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Stay in sight!
> says Lukas to Pavel
> You don't want us to mistake you with those creatures and pierce you to death.



OOC: I reckon that Pavel is rather far, having flown to the village to scout ahead and turned wolf some distance before you. A shout might reach him, I assumed you did that.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 7, 2005)

Pavel the wolf whimpers slightly and slinks off to the side, hoping to outflank whatever it is and reach the group safely and warn them of the danger.  

If he gets caught by the werewolf and it attacks or advances on him in any threatening way, he stops worrying about sneaking and bolts straight towards the group.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 7, 2005)

OOC: Assuming Lukas did indeed shout out to Pavel...

"Be silent!" Volkmar snaps at Lukas, irritated he would so carelessly vocalize their presence and position. 

Addressing the magi, he says, "Once we near the village, Lukas will accompany you further. I and Puck," he says, looking around for the little blue man, "will remain hidden in the outskirts of the forest and await your return. I suggest you take Pavel with you. He should remain in his raven form. If you get into any trouble that I am not aware of, you can send him to summon me."


OOC: That said, once the main group enters the village, Volkmar will seek out strategic spots with which to observe the village and, more importantly, the house or building in which the magi enter and/or reside.


----------



## Yair (Nov 7, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Pavel the wolf whimpers slightly and slinks off to the side, hoping to outflank whatever it is and reach the group safely and warn them of the danger.
> 
> If he gets caught by the werewolf and it attacks or advances on him in any threatening way, he stops worrying about sneaking and bolts straight towards the group.



You walk cautiously, keeping to the side, when your ears pick up the sounds of movement from the trees. A quick glance later, and you see him through the woods - a large wolf, walking straight towards you. For a moment your eyes lock, through all the distant and foliage, and his eyes glisten and sparkle unnaturally. You sense him studying you, measuring, calculating. Then the contact is broken.

If you bolt, you can run pass him and get to the group. If you keep walking slolw, he will reach the road between you and the group.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 7, 2005)

Pavel considers his options for a second before breaking into a hard trot back towards the group.  One way or the other, they're going to meet up with the creature, and at least if he goes running back, they'll get some sort of warning.  Once there, he'll change back into a boy and relate what he saw.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 7, 2005)

After Pavel shifts to his boy-form and reports on the wolf he saw, Volkmar draws his greatsword and positions himself in front of Valeria and Titus. He orders Lukas to fall back to defend the main group.

Valeria, meanwhile, begins casting *Wizard's Sidestep* upon herself. She loosens the girdle that binds her robes, to allow them to quickly slip from her body should the need arise.


----------



## Yair (Nov 7, 2005)

The wolf takes his time, walking with regal pride into the road and glaring at the retreating shapechanger. If Pavel could look back, he would see a contemptuous stare as the wolf stands and watches the trotting figure. Then, slowly, he begins walking in his direction, slowly accelerating as he goes.

As Pavel reaches the group and turns back to a man, the wolf is seen rounding the last corner in the road ahead of you, just a hundred feet away or so. Even from this distance and with so little sunlight, it is clear he is a large and healthy specimen, his dark pelt almost silvery in the soft light.

He stops, and growles.

OOC: Everyone make Initiative (Dex) rolls, please.


----------



## Yair (Nov 7, 2005)

Nzld said:
			
		

> After Pavel shifts to his boy-form and reports on the wolf he saw, Volkmar draws his greatsword and positions himself in front of Valeria and Titus. He orders Lukas to fall back to defend the main group.
> 
> Valeria, meanwhile, begins casting *Wizard's Sidestep* upon herself. She loosens the girdle that binds her robes, to allow them to quickly slip from her body should the need arise.



Pavel has time for just a short explanation before the wolf rounds the corner. You may position yourselves freely (movement is loose in ArM5), but please roll initiative for the characters - and the spell.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 7, 2005)

*Initiatives*

*Valeria* rolls a 6, and has a Spellcasting Initiative of *3*.

*Volkmar* rolls a 5 and has a Greatsword Initiative of *4*.

*Puck* rolls a 7 and has an Fist/Dodge Initiative of *10*.


NOTE: I don't have my book in front of me, but Volkmar will utilize the Bodyguard rules for combat to try and protect Titus and Valeria from direct attack. Can he protect both simultaneously, or only one or the other?

Also, Puck is off in the treeline somewhere, having been vanishing off and on through out the journey, but always trailing and spying upon the group.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2005)

*Lukas & Malloc*

Yair- I'll be most thankful if you roll the dice for me.

_Hmmm... this creature needs to improve his attitude_
thinks the ever cheerful troubadour, He looks at the fear of his companions and his beloved Valeria.
_I'll do everything to keep my love safe._
he walks near Valeria, takes his lute and start playing, then he sings to improve the morale of his companions.
(Enchanting Music)

There was a story of a warrior that hold a great sword
And his friend the mighty wizard that speaked a word
They vanquish the evil whenever they face
With a whisper, a swing, a word and a mace
They didn't let their bravery and courge to fall.
This was the story of how they kept their soul ....

********************************************************

With fear in his eyes but courge in his heart, Lukas cross himself with his hand and draws his bow. 
Just say when...
He whispers to Volkmar.
And when the creature comes closer, try to buy me some time to draw my sword.
He takes position between Titus and the creature.

********************************************************


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 8, 2005)

*OOC*: _Roll of 8 on 1d10+3 (Fist initiative)._

Pavel moves in front of the minstrel, snarling at the wolf.  Should it come too close, he'll attack physically, but otherwise, he waits until it closes with the group to act.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 8, 2005)

"Oh dear, more unnatural animals that mean us harm... I don't suppose it would do much good to talk to the beast." he says to himself more than the others. He begins recalling the incantation of wielding the invisible sling... and a speech to the wolf if it doesn't immediately attack.   

[sblock]Titus rolls a 6 (Not sure of modifier.)[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 8, 2005)

As Mattihus sees the huge wolf enter view, he quickly scans his surroundings and shrinks back behind Volkmar and the magi.  "Oh yes, urm... that definitely looks like a werewolf to m-m-me." he sputters nervously. "But he's not charging directly to attack us... wolves are a cowardly sort of animal, more suited to a pack, and even a werewolf is not going to strike without sizing up our group.  Perhaps if we're nice it will go away?"


----------



## Yair (Nov 8, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Yair- I'll be most thankful if you roll the dice for me.



Malloc's Enchanting Music Initiative: 8 (1,4 on die)+1 Qui-1 Enc=8
Lukas Bow Initiative: 0 (0,6,8 on die)-4 modifier=-4
Some strange rolls I've got there...


----------



## Yair (Nov 8, 2005)

As Pavel and the wolf engage in a snarling contest, Valeria and Titus complete their spells, Valeria displacing her image and Titus ready to flick a stone with a blink of an eye. Malloc's song revebrates in the air, uplifting your spirits.

The human sounds distract the wolf from Pavel. He turns to the rest of the party, and howls. It is a strange sound, different from before, something between a howl and a roar. It is a terrifying sound, conjuring racial memories of dark nights, monsters, and dread.
Fear inches into your heart, but Malloc's song overcomes the howl, the dissonance shattering the magical effect of the wolf's unnatural roar. At its end, the howl is nothing more than a snarl of frustration.

[sblock]Enchanting Music Roll: 4 dice+2 Com+4 score+3 free expression=13; almost enough to  "incite a riot, EF 15" by the rules. I rule that will do to overcome the howl. Well done.
The roar/howl is magical in nature. It has a Penetration of 0, so the magi are immune. It competes with Malloc's song, but the song wins (penetration 0 again). [Ironically, the magi aren't affected by the song as well, it has low Penetration.]
[Also, Volkmar's Magic Sensitivity balances out.]

At his option, Titus may unleash the magical sling at the wolf as it (unsuccesfully) howls, or speak up. Valeria should finish up her spell, and has time for a small speech too. [Make spellcasting rolls with 1 botch dice, physical rolls with 2]. Malloc has already acted.
For the others, play out how they react on this round. You can reach near the wolf, but not yet attack, in one round.

I'll think about how to make combat flow better. (Checking how the rules work in PbP was one reason to have this fight in the first place.) Perhaps we need to abandon the core in this matter.
I'll also be thinking on Malloc's Enchanting Music ability, it is not well defined at all.

Initiative Order:
Puck Fist 10
Pavel Fist 8
Malloc Music 8
Titus Spellcasting 6
Matthius Shaking 6
Wolf Howl 5
Volkmar Greatsword 4
Valeria Spellcasting 3
Lukas Bow 0[/sblock]


----------



## Nzld (Nov 9, 2005)

*Puck* will seek only to distract the wolf - by taunting, throwing rocks or limbs, etc. - should the beast venture to attack the party. After doing anything, he will dart off again, to find another suitable vantage point with which to cause another distraction. Puck isn't particularly brave - he will flee directly into the armed warriors should the wolf give chase to him - but he thinks taunting the wolf might be fun.

*Volkmar* will continue to guard against an attack upon the magi. Having checked the rules, he cannot bodyguard both at once, so he will have to try and intuit which magus the wolf attacks, if that happens. All else being equal, however, he will default to protecting Valeria, she being a mere woman, and all.

*Valeria* is biding her time. Should the wolf attack, she is confident Volkmar will hold it off long enough for her to drop her robes and cast "Gift of the Bear's Fortitude".


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 10, 2005)

Titus listens to the wolf's enchanted howl echo through the forest and is encouaged to see that Malloc's tune has apparantly countered its magical effect. Gaining confidence, he addresses the wolf in his most commanding German.

"Give way, dire beast!  Your howling does not frighten us.  We are but peace-loving travelers looking for a place to stay the night. But consider this warning: If you attempt to do us harm we will answer in kind. Begone!"

He then waits to see what the wolf will do... ready to unleash the invisible sling if it charges.

Mattihus cringes behind the magi and Volkmar. He's obviously terrified of the wolf but he also seems curious about it, moving so that he can have an unobstructed view of the huge creature. He mumbles to himself. "Well well, to have lived here all my life and to have never seen the stag, and now to see a true werewolf the next day.  I knew joining these magi would let me see things I've never seen, but I never imagined... Wait until I tell Brunhild about _this_!"

[sblock]Brunhild is one of Mattihus's gossipy lady friends in the main town.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 10, 2005)

Pavel remains in front of the minstrel, snarling, just waiting for the wolf to come near.


----------



## Yair (Nov 10, 2005)

The wolf growles at Titus. It trotts nearer, sending quick looks all around. Its eyes no longer glitter, they are filled with bloodlust.

Then it sprints, trying to get past Pavel towards Titus. The wolf sprints pass Pavel, eluding him with quickness and a deceptive step. Lukas, standing before Titus, blocks the beast's path. Without hesitation, it launches itself straight at him. Lukas has just enough time to release an arrow, which misses, and hastily draw up his sword to defend himself. 
As the wolf speeds towards Lukas, Puck throws a stone and a juicy curse at it, but neither have much effect. 

It is Titus that hurts the beast. The snow trembles as the earth below it shifts, and suddenly a fist size stone hurtles out at the wolf and hits it right in the face. The wolf staggers, and blood trickles from his jaw. Sending a hateful look at Titus, it attempts to attack him again but with less vigor, and is easily fended off by Lukas's blade.

[sblock]Pavel attacks with Fist at 12 (6 die+6 modifier), and fails to connect.
Lukas fires his Bow at 16 (5 die+11), and also misses!
Puck throws a Stone 9 (6 die+3 estimated), that misses too.
Titus casts *Wielding the Invisible Sling* at 28 (12 die+16 CT), with Penetration 20; it passes the wolf's magic resistance, doing 14 (9 die+5) damage. The wolf suffers a Medium wound.
I believe the wolf attacks first in the next round, at Initiative 17. It attacks Lukas with 9, and Lukas defends with 10 (7 die+3). The attack misses.
Matthius cowers succesfully. Malloc basks in his song's aftermath with success. Volkmar remains too attached to Valeria's side to intercept the wolf. Valeria may cast her spell herself - it's going to be a pretty sight  

I rolled for you based on your descriptions; if you want to roll youselves, do so in the post describing the action or intended action.

The next round has begun. Post your actions. Note that if anyone wants to change weapons/tactics, his Initiative may change accordinly.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 10, 2005)

Pavel attempts to leap onto the back of the wolf and pound it with his fists.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 11, 2005)

*Lukas & Malloc*

Volkmar! cries Lukas
Flank the beast
Lukas swings his sword again.

********************************************

The music shift to deeply and strong tones.
The sounds of battle melody spring our from the lute.
looking at his scared companions, Malloc is doing his best to uplift their spirits.
he stands near Valeria.
If she takes her cloth off, he stops for a round, just to stare at her.
not paying attention to the werewolf but just to her, then he will snap out of it
and continue.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 11, 2005)

*Volkmar & Valeria*

*Volkmar* sees an opportunity and charges into an attack position, taking advantage of the wolf's momentary preoccupation with Lukas. He strikes in with a mighty blow from his greatsword!


[SBLOCK]Volkmar attacks with a total of *29*. He rolled a 7, is exerting himself, and has applied a point of Confidence to the attack. [ATK 12 + Confidence 3 + Exertion 7 + Roll 7 = 29]. Volkmar does +14 on top of the Attack Advantage.[/SBLOCK]

**********​
*Valeria*, in response to the wolf's obvious malicious intent, lets her robes fall from her body. Standing naked amidst the group, she casts "Gift of the Bear's Fortitude". Afterwards, she is left shortly out of breath.


[SBLOCK]Valeria's rolls a 5, for a casting total of *20*.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 11, 2005)

Titus surveys the result of his magical projectile with small satisfaction.  "Fighting is filthy business, but, the wolf started this," he thinks. "Now, we must finish it."

Now that the wolf has closed with Lucas and Volkmar is also attacking, it may be too dangerous to cast the sling as he does not want to injure the faithful defenders.  If he sees a clear shot, or if the wolf flees, he will hurl another stone at it.

[sblock]Yair, please feel free to roll for me if the opportunity arises. I'm not sure of the likelihood of a missed shot hitting one of my friends. Since he's concentrating on the combat I'm not sure he'd notice Valeria's actions.[/sblock]

Mattihus steps back a few steps from the combat.  He's seen many a hunt in his day so the violence doesn't disturb him-- much.  Still, he looks around for a stick or rock with which to defend himself if necessary. From his vantage point behind the group, he clearly sees Valeria's spellcasting, which completely distracts him from his search.  "Bless old grandpa's bones..." he says to himself, wide-eyed. "Will wonders never cease today?"


----------



## Yair (Nov 13, 2005)

Pavel attempts to jump on the wolf, but the beast senses him and quickly avoids him. Malloc begins to change his tune but is stunned when Valeria takes off her robes and starts chanting, and and his song falters.
Titus wields another stone, but is less succesful, managing only to bruise the wolf. 
Volkmar sees an opportunity and charges into an attack position, taking advantage of the wolf's momentary preoccupation with all the others. He strikes in with a mighty blow from his greatsword, nearly cleaving the wolf in two. It dies instantly.

[sblock]Puck twiddles his thumbs. Matthius competes with him.
Pavel Fist Attack 12 (6 die+6), misses.
Titus casts at 25 (9 die+16), with penetration 17 - again penetrating through. He does 11 (6 die+5) damage, the wolf incurs a Light wound.
Volkmar attacks with 29 (yikes!), defeating the wolf's defense and, unsurprisingly, killing it.
Lukas doesn't get a chance to act.

Volkmar... is scary.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2005)

*Malloc and Lukas*

It seems like only an anvil ,hammer and a good punch could close the wide open mouth of
Malloc, he stares at Valeria, his heart punches like a dwarven drum.
What a magnificent sight, if only he could hug her.
then he snaps out of his day dreams, he don't want the others to see him, so he quietly lower his gaze.

*************************************

Horray!!
shouts Lukas and strike the dead werewolf for insurance.
Good job Volkmar, I'm glad I'm on your side friend.
he says proudly.
but now we must hurry.

*************************************


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 13, 2005)

"Indeed; well struck, Volkmar," Titus commends the giant warrior and then looks at the mangled remains of the wolf. "It's a pity it chose to fight rather than heed my warning, for it was a magnificant creature."

He turns to Valeria and notices her naked state with a smug smile. His eyes look her figure up and down and he turns away with an effort back to the wolf. "Undoubtedly this enchanted creature's remains must contains some remnant of magical energy, perhaps some pawns of muto or animal vis..." He looks at the rapidly darkening sky. "...though we may not have time to collect it properly.

"Volkmar or Lucas, how quickly can you skin this animal?  It may also be proof that we have slain it, which if it was terrorizing this village, may be of value to us."

[sblock]Assuming it does not revert to human form when slain? If it does, will have to revise this...[/sblock]

Mattihus tears his gaze away from Valeria and approaches the wolf's corpse, eyeing it intently. "I hope this wolf was not one of the villagers... if it was, and its curse was known to the people, they may not be happy that we have slain it...."

"Mattihus, you of the loose lips, suggesting tact and caution?" Titus laughs. "You have a point though... we should secure the remains well and reveal them only when, and if necessary."


----------



## Nzld (Nov 14, 2005)

Valeria approaches the corpse of the wolf, unabashed by her nudity and apparently oblivious to the effect it has on her male companions. She kneels down next to the corpse and gently strokes its coat. 

"This will definitely send a message," she says, "but for good or ill, I do not know."

Valeria then goes about gathering various specimens for her laboratory: hair, blood, tooth, and claw, which she has Lukas excise from the corpse. 

**********​
Volkmar instructs Lukas to skin the beast, as Titus had instructed, while he maintains a constant vigil, for the wolf may have packmates in the vicinity.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 14, 2005)

Pavel openly gapes at Valeria, his curiosity overriding the bounds of decency and good taste.  When he finally realizes what he's doing, he blushes a deep crimson and spends a good deal of time studying the intricacies of his boots and other important matters (who knew that his feet were so far away from his head?).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 14, 2005)

*Lukas*

Lukas skin the wolf,, cut claws, teeth and other gross things (I leave it for your imagination)


----------



## Yair (Nov 14, 2005)

No further surprises manifest as you slowly tear apart the dead wolf's carcase. 
[sblock]Isn't Valeria cold? And in principle, I believe an InVi spell to detect what vis it has and where is in order. (I don't plan to run a kill-loot-repeat saga, but every once in a while...)[/sblock]


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 15, 2005)

"A simple skinning should do, we haven't time to completely dismember the beast.  Let's hurry on as the night quickly approaches..." Titus tries to urge on the group. The sight of the wolf's remains was slightly sickening him.  He much prefered working with stone and earth. "I'll have to research a spell that would quickly bury these sorts of... messes... in the earth's cold embrace, where they belong," he thought.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 17, 2005)

*Lukas*

Lukas puts the wolf's organs in a sack and carry the remines out of the road.

OOC: I think we can proceed to the village.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2005)

Pavel looks at Lukas's sack warily and proceeds to follow the group into the village.


----------



## Yair (Nov 20, 2005)

You enter the village. Puck and Volkmar find a cosy spot to observe the village from, at the bosom of a large stone overlooking the village. Pavel takes his raven form.

You have passed a few fields on your way, fallow now in winter, and the village itself lies at their edge.
It is pretty dark by now, and the village is not well lit. It is made up of large, almost uniform, buildings that are made out of whole logs. You spot a blacksmith's workshop attached to one of them, that seems to be made of shoddier craftsmanship.
The light of hearth fire can be seen through the windows. A child glances a view of you from one of the nearer ones, and scurries inside. 
There are no animals that you can see, but in the winter time animals are often housed with the humans to keep them warm.

OOC: I assume you follow Nzld's notes on who is coming and how.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 20, 2005)

Any Tavern or Inn ?

Malloc suggest to continue on the village's road until we find one.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 20, 2005)

Pavel takes to the air, flying in and around Malloc and Volkmar, but tending to stay clear of Titus and Valeria.  He occasionally darts ahead to take a look at the lay of the land, and just as quickly returns to the group.  If anyone gives him any instructions, he follows them instantly (even faster if it's one of the two magi).


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 20, 2005)

"Dreadfully primitive..." thinks Titus as he sees the construction in the village. "These people are nearly savages, probably not much different from the sort Germanicus encountered when the Roman legions crossed the Rhine..."

"An inn would be a rare find in a hovel such as this..." Titus muses to himself. "I'd be quite surprised if they regularly received visitors here.... 

"Mattihus, where does the 'good' family you mentioned reside?  The... Rezinis?  We should start there in seeking lodging, if they are known to you?"


----------



## Yair (Nov 20, 2005)

[sblock](Matthius can lead the way. He can also tell you there is no inn in the village,, not surprisingly.)[/sblock]


----------



## Nzld (Nov 21, 2005)

Valeria just follows along quietly at the moment, having little interest in the village itself, and with it already dark out, and the villagers all secured away in their little hovels, she has little hope of entertaining herself with a mundane daliance with a local youth.


----------



## Yair (Nov 22, 2005)

Matthius scratches his head. It's been a while since he was here, but he recalls the houses as smaller back then, and the village looked different too... perhaps his memory is failing him.
Traveling to where he remembers the Rezini household, he is relived to hear the sounds of animals from within and even their smell through the wintery air. Although the house is _definitely_ not what it used to be.

Upon knocking, Slostav Rezini opens a heavy door. Though the patriarch of the family, he is still a fairly young man, with a brown mustache and a happy demeanor. Upon seeing Matthius his face lights up. "Matthius! It's been too long since we've talked." He grabs the old man amiacly on the shoulder. "But what are you doing here in the middle of the night?" He surveys the others quizzingly, surprised at seeing so many companions. His eyes widen as he takes in the rich clothing some of them wear.

Through the doorway the light of the hearth fire twinkles, and Slostav's (only) boy peers through at you. You can also spot at least two goats, munching over something, tied to a pole near the far wall. There is a smell of something cooking, some vegetable stew by the smell of it.

The door is bulky and strange. Anyone trained in Architecture or Carpentry can notice at once that it is made out of an unnaturally big single piece of wood, and rests on its hinges rather than being pittoned into place, its own weight giving it support and stability.

OOC: I've taken control of Matthius a bit. Sorry, but there were no posts for some time.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 23, 2005)

Mattihus returns the greeting. "Hello Slostav old friend.  It indeed has been too long.  Ah, I see you are surprised at my companions.  They are a group of...  " he hesitates for a moment and Titus interrupts.

"Artisans, Herr Rezini." he bows. "We are artists travelling through the area.  Mattihus was good enough to guide us, and as it grew dark, he suggested that we seek shelter for the night in your fine village. Please forgive our imposition, we will be most happy to repay you for any inconvenience if we may stay here for the night. Allow me to introduce Lady Valeria, our minstrel Malloc and our guardsman, Lucas. I would like to tell you about ourselves and would dearly like to get to know you and learn more about your charming village."

Mattihus nods along with Titus. "What do you say, Slostav? I can vouch for these people, they are good, friendly, and fair...."

[sblock]Yair, FYI, I have no objection to you taking control of Mattihus any time you need to, of course.  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2005)

*Mallok*

Oh..what a cute boy. 
says Mallok to Slostav
Come, I can tell you several heroic stories and you can tell me.
He let's several tunes flow from his lute.


----------



## Yair (Nov 24, 2005)

Slostav smiles at the minsterl. "Well, we'll be honored to have such esteemed company." He bows slightly to the Lady. "You are welcome to stay the night - although I fear it will be a bit crowded, with the animals and all, and I can't offer you meat. We can sure use some interesting tales, though." He looks at the minstrel, and clears the way.

Behind him the building is essentially one big room with most of the animals in a small stockade at one end. Apparently the stockade isn't big enough, as some are tied to odd ends throughout the room. There is a thick stench in the room, which is anything but appetizing.
Slostav's son quickly pesters Malloc to tell him a story, and his wife is busy cooking on the fire. She grumbles about not having enough food, but after a very quick and quiet exhange in Slavic starts adding more vegetables to what looks to be a soup.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 25, 2005)

Valeria smiles toward the hosts and pleasantly observes their exchange. Guessing at the subject of derision, she ventures, "Perhaps we might share with you some of our own provisions," she says, gesturing to their ample bags, "We do not wish to burden your hospitality any more than is necessary."

She then gestures for Lukas to fetch some bread and meat from their packs.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2005)

*Lukas and Malloc*

Lukas goes to fetch bread as the Lady asks, he pulls out one from the bags Rodolf made and hand it out to the house keeper.
****
The tunes fills the room, the incident with the werewolf pass from the humans hearts and thoughts, Mallok's music penetrates deep, and his tells are fascinating 
when he finish to tell the story of a brave knight that ventured into the forests to seek the fairy folk, Malloc says with polite voice to Slostav. [enchantment music]
This story is a local legend in my land, are their any stories like that over here? any fairy folk that we might know off?
****


----------



## Yair (Nov 27, 2005)

Olsa, Slostav's wife, accepts the bread with a surprised smile and a short "thank you". By the time the food is ready, Malloc has just finished his tale.

Slostav shifts uncomfortably at the question, but his son is quick to blurt out an answer. "Lots of them! We went to their court last autumn, it..."
Slostav sharply interrupts him. "Hanon! Be quiet." For the first time he is actually angry. "Remember what we talked about."
He returns to the minstrel. "My son has a... vivid imagination. You remember last autumn, those aweful Knights came looking for more taxes, and burned down the fields? Well, we hid in the forests. There were some... things there, in the background, moving just beyond this realm. But they didn't attack us, Grozny made peace with them.  You'll have to talk to him about that, he knows about such things."
His wife is giving her child a very cold stare. 

OOC: Slostav isn't a good liar, and it pretty clear he isn't telling all the truth. There is also no way the knights would have burned down the fileds without burning down the village, and there are no marks of such damage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 27, 2005)

*Mallok*

fealing the fear when Slostav talks, Mallok decides not to push further.
God is your widness, Slostav.
He smiles back to him
who is Grozny and where can we meet him, maybe you can invite him to dinner with us, we shall bring more food and fresh fruit.

OOC: Yair.
I'm going to some field training in the army, I'll be back this Friday, so play Lukas and Mallok.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 28, 2005)

"Herr Rezini, we have heard tale of the predations of these knights.  Alas, I am afraid there are those who would abuse the authority that the church gives them... Let us discuss this with Herr Grozny on the morrow..."  Seeing the discomfort in discussing these matters, Titus tries to change the subject.

"One of my areas of artistic interest is sculpture as well as architecture.  Your dwelling is fascinating to me... if I'm not mistaken, your door is fashioned out of a singular piece of wood, and the hingework is like none I've seen in the area.  Is this your handiwork, Herr Rezini?  My complements if so.  I should like to learn your technique someday."


----------



## Nzld (Nov 28, 2005)

Valeria sips from her soup, then smiles to the hosts to show her appreciation for their efforts. She would prefer a more hearty meal, but she is content to suffer through the night on peasant's fare. Still, she doesn't like that this Rezini so blatantly tries to withhold something from them.

After a few more sips, she speaks:

"Perhaps, my good sir, you can enlighten us with more specific advice and warning. Yesterday we encountered a young man - a courier of some fashion - who told us a most fascinating tale. He spoke of having been attacked by a most ferocious beast in the woods. By all accounts this beast was but a mere stag - and the young man indeed had wounds to testify to this - but his telling was almost beyond belief. He spoke of a stag of massive proportions, and black as midnight, with a malicious cunning. I have heard tell of beasts of such magnificence only in stories, and though I find his account hard to believe, I find myself fascinated by the possibility of seeing such a creature for myself.  But alas, the young man told us even more frightening tales of men that take on the shape of wolves and prowl the night. This, I thought, on top of his already bold tale of the stag, is surely fallacy - and such I told him, to be sure, before he went on his way - but afterwards, I must confess, I found myself considering the ramifications. And the wolf cries we heard earlier this night caused me to recall his words and, I tell you, send shudders through me." She pauses a moment to eye Rezini (and his son) to judge their reactions to her words. "Do you know anything of such creatures... this stag or these man-wolves?"

Valeria obstensibly returns her attention to her soup, but she keeps a close eye on her hosts.


----------



## Yair (Nov 28, 2005)

Malloc said:
			
		

> fealing the fear when Slostav talks, Mallok decides not to push further.
> God is your widness, Slostav.
> He smiles back to him
> who is Grozny and where can we meet him, maybe you can invite him to dinner with us, we shall bring more food and fresh fruit.



Slostav shifts again at the mention of God, but is relieved when Grozny's name is brought up. "Grozny is the village leader, yes, you should go see him in the morning. He could answer all your questions, I'm sure."
Slostav considers an answer to Titus, but Valeria's comments find him more ready with a reply.
"He was attacked by the Black Stag?! That is ... unheard of. Surely... he didn't venture _into_ the forest? That is forbidden. Not without... well, if you want to hunt in the forest, you have to placate its spirit, you know. You can't take without giving, no, that is just wrong." He sips a quick sip of soup. "Grozny takes care of such things."
"As for the werewolves..." again he hesitates, then smiles. "They won't enter here. You're always safe at Slawno [that's the name of the village]. Don't let the howls frighten you off."

OOC: Don't get hurt in the Miluim, Roy.


----------



## Nzld (Nov 28, 2005)

Valeria feigns surprise at confirmation of the existence of the beasts: "Oh my, how exciting."

She then probes for further revelations: "Is it possible for one to observe these creatures... from a safe distance, of course? And do you know what must be done to appease this forest spirit you speak of?"


----------



## Yair (Nov 30, 2005)

Nzld said:
			
		

> "Is it possible for one to observe these creatures... from a safe distance, of course? And do you know what must be done to appease this forest spirit you speak of?"



"Oh, werewolves are not some circus animals to watch, milady. No, no. They are dangerous, cunning things. Don't go hunting for them, or you will become the hunted. But again - you'll not find them here."
"For matters of spirits and faeries, you really should talk to Grozny. All I can tell you is this - don't take without giving. Give presents to the wood, and travel lightly or lie in wait. The fores'ts bounty will be revealed to you in equal measure. But if you try to stealthily sneak in and take it like a thief... then you shouldn't be surprised if some black stag comes hunting after you in turn, I say."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2005)

Pavel, bored and still stuck in his raven form outside the inn, decides to fly a few laps around the building, checking the perimeter and generally nosing about.  If he doesn't find anything, he finds a safe perch on the roof and settles in for the night.


----------



## Yair (Dec 1, 2005)

Pavel notics another man approaching the house. He is about 40 years old, but rough and tough looking. He wears a cape made of various pelts, and various small talismans hang from his belt like ornaments from a christmas tree. As he nears the house, he notices Pavel and stops, eyeing him with scrutiny.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 1, 2005)

Pavel cocks his head to the side and lets out a small, inquisitive crow.  He flaps his wings a few times, puffs up his chest, and settles in, staring at the man.


----------



## Nzld (Dec 2, 2005)

"This Grozny must be a most interesting man," Valeria muses, accepting that little more information will be forthcoming from her hosts.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

Titus yawns, then nods, concurring with Valeria. "Well, it is getting late, perhaps we should turn in for the night."  He didn't relish the thought of spending the night in these primitive conditions, but it was better than out in the woods.  He felt a brief pang of guilt as he remembered Puck, Volkmar and Pavel... The thought of them outside in the cold was pathetic.  It made him remember Mattihus's story about the leader of this town leaving one of his slaves out to die in the cold.  Still, he trusted Volkmar to take care of himself, Pavel would be fine in one of his animal forms, and who knew if a half faerie thing like Puck even felt cold?

"Herr Renzini, I thank you again for your hospitality.  Your home should be cozy with so many in it tonight.  Is there any particular place you would like us to sleep?"  He gathers his cloak and mentally prepares himself for a night on the hard floor.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2005)

I guess we'll pass for the night
and wait for the morning to visit Grozni.


----------



## Yair (Dec 5, 2005)

*Back to the game.*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Pavel cocks his head to the side and lets out a small, inquisitive crow.  He flaps his wings a few times, puffs up his chest, and settles in, staring at the man.



The man keeps one eye on the bird as he nears the house. He peers through a window, stealthily, concentrates, and then looks very surprised. Perhaps a bit frightened. He then hurries back the way he came, still sending Pavel and the hut an occasional look until he rounds a nearby building.

It's morning, and although cloudy and cold the weather is otherwise pleasant. The night was at least warm in the Rezini's house, although not very comfortable. The village is a bit sleepy this deep into winter, with few people venturing outside their homes.
Slostav is somewhat relieved to send you off on your way, pointing the way to Grozny's house. Before you leave, his son discreetly approaches Mallok and hands him a small tangle of leaves and flowers, tied with a thin leather cord. "If you meet the princess, give her this. Tell her I made it myself." He quickly looks at his parents to make sure they didn't notice, and pretends to attend to the goats.

Grozny's house is not exceptional in any way, indeed all the houses in the village are remarkebly consistent in build (not identical, but very similar in size and construction). It is near the forest's edge, not far from the Rezini's. When you approach, you find an old woman waiting for you, sitting before the doorway. With an emotionless face she motions to the side, where you see a man sitting a few hundred feet away, right next to the forest's trees. "He is waiting for you."

Grozny, sits inside a circle of crushed petals. He is busy chanting prayers in Slavic, but stops as you near him before you can make them out. Laying a bone wand capped with a leather pouch in his lap, he simply stares at you as you approach.

OOC: The house is in the direction Pavel saw the man walking, and the man was Grozny.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2005)

*Lukas & Mallok*

Lukas whisper to the magi
I suggets we do it quick and get the answers, we are already lost a day, the stag's foot prints are fading in the forest.
************
It's a lovely day sir
says Mallok and shakes Grozni's hand.
we are here because we heard that you are the most wise man in the village and you can answer us a few Questions.


----------



## Yair (Dec 7, 2005)

Grozny shakes Malloc's hands reluctantly, then snatches his back. "You have the witching ways about you, all of you." He looks at the raven. "You too! Think you can fool old village fool, do you? I can see through you." He loos at Valeria. "Filthy witches, dancing naked, cavorting with animals."
His voice cracks. "You've bested my guardian, aye, I give you that. So the Animals have come into the place of Man, yes? You've come, in your animal forms" he glances at Pavel, "and you have come to prey." He sighs, and suddenly looks much older. "What will it take? It can't be just blood, or the Rezini's would be dead by now. What do you want?"


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 8, 2005)

Titus takes in the setting as they approach Grozny's house.  He studies first the old woman and then Grozny himself, taking particular interest in the circle of petals that surround him.  Mallok's greeting, and Grozny's response, snap him out of his reverie.

"Ah, Herr Grozny," he greets the man. "For one so perceptive, you have us all wrong. We come here in peace, with our friend Mattihus, who you may remember, who is friends of the Rezinis.  We mean you and your people no harm. Indeed we did slay a wolf on the way here, but it was only in self-defense, and its death was regrettable.

"But I shall get to the point. I-- and my comrades-- are students, and we have come to this place to learn; nothing more. We will take naught from you but your wisdom, for there are many things here that are of interest to us.  As strangers, we ask that you educate us in your customs so that we not wrong you. We are not witches, though our search for knowledge in some ways parallels theirs.  And judging from your raimnent, we share some curriculum even with you. I'll not lie to you on this, Herr Grozny.  We are magus, come to study the curious decrease in various auras that our fellows have observed.  Surely one with knowledge and perception such as yourself may have noticed these fluctuations with some concern.  The magic goes away, Herr Grozny.... the magic goes away."

Titus pauses to judge Grozny's response.


----------



## Yair (Dec 8, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Titus takes in the setting as they approach Grozny's house.  He studies first the old woman and then Grozny himself, taking particular interest in the circle of petals that surround him.



Taking a close look, Titus also notices a young lass within the house, which looks out with interest but quickly hides from sight once she's been detected.
The circle of crushed leaves lies on top of the snow, although the snow cover is light where Grozny is sitting. The crushed leaves are hard to identify without a spell, but it is consistent with a ward.

"You lie" snarles Grozny. "Phah! Self defense! It wouldn't have attacked you if you weren't a skin changer, and only witchery would have let you stand up to it. But it does not matter." He raises his hand. "If it is my secrets you seek, you should know they are not mine to give. I can lead you to those who can teach them, if that is what you came here for."

OOC: When they raise their Parmas in the morning, the magi feel a slight upsurge, like one might expect in a minor magical or faerie aura.
Grozny seems to recognize Matthius, but all pretty much ignores the old man.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 9, 2005)

*Mallok*

That is what we came for.
says Mallok and looks at Valeria for approvment.


----------



## Nzld (Dec 9, 2005)

Valeria gives Malloc a slight nod of acknowledgement, but signals for him to keep such comments to himself while the situation is still so tense.

"Tis true, my kind sir, that there is a skinchanger amongst us," she says, giving an indication in Pavel's direction, "but surely you are not saying you believe us all to be skinchangers? As for ourselves, having heard the stories of the werewolves that prowl these forests, and then having come upon such a fearsome - yet magnificent - beast, we had little recourse at the time of its attack than to assume it was none other than one of these werewolves. And though some small effort was made in the use of magic - not witchcraft - to stop the creature, it was a mortal sword blow that ultimately fell it. If this creature was a pet or companion of thee, then I am truly sorry for your loss.

"As for your secrets, though you may possess wisdom and knowledge that would surely interest us, we do not come as thieves in the night to steal or trick them from you. We only seek to understand the ways of the forest and to understand the message of its messenger, the Black Stag."

"If you cannot help us with this, but will lead us to one whom can, then please do so, sir, with our appreciation."


**********​

Meanwhile, having observed the party depart from the Rezini house, Volkmar and Puck will have navigated around the forest edge, keeping the others in sight as they make their way to the encounter with Grozny. Volkmar and puck will approach close enough to observe the interactions, and insure a timely response in case things turn sour, but Volkmar has little interest in overhearing their conversation. 

Puck, on the other hand, may not be so reserved...


----------



## Yair (Dec 10, 2005)

Grozny licks his cracked lips. For the first time, he seems to contemplate your words. "The Black Stag? Ah, 'Wheels and Steel'." He relaxes a bit, and smiles - but it is not a kind smile. "You were wise to seek the counsel of this old men in the ways of the forest. I know much. For example, I know that which you came for - the marks in the soil, the blood shed and the life spared."
He judges your reaction. "Yes, I can explain what you must do, for the Black Stag to relent his assualt. But you must do so much more, if you wish to live so close to the forest. There are rituals, customs, blessings, bargains... so much to do. It will take time, and effort, and I will have to visit your place and teach you there, and go to the gods and beg them to forgive your sins."
"And why should I do all that? You have come to my village, and in return for our hospitality slew our guardian. Now what shall protect us against the witches? If indeed you are not in league with them, alligned as you are with their progeny." He looks at Pavel again.

*********************​
As Volkmar and Puck near the party, they become more and more aware that something is entirely wrong. There seems to be a whisp of smoke snaking about around Grozny, circling him, ever shifting. 
When you get close enough, you realise it is your _second sight_ that sees what lies beneath the mundane surface: it isn't smoke, it is a spirit trapped within Grozny, dancing within him like a flame dances at the top of a candle. It lashes out at the others, but is bound by the circle of leaves, and recoils whenever it hits it. You are not sure what the beast is, but Volkmar is reminded of the infernal hordes he fought so long ago - for all you see of it are claws, and fangs, and sometimes, a gaping mouth of sharp, ethereal teeth.


OOC: Second Sight 12 (6+1 Per+5 Ability) for Puck, (3+2 Per+4 Ability) 9 for Volkmar. Both will do.
No one said the ward was facing outwards...


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 11, 2005)

_This man is obviously vexed by something,_ thinks Titus. _His statements are paranoid, illogical and confused..._

"Herr Grozny, we thank you for your offer of assistance in learning more of this place and obtaining the forgiveness of your gods for whatever unintentional sins we have committed.  And, we are certainly willing to help your people defend themselves against injustice or evil forces to the best of our ability.  We do indeed hope to create a place for ourselves nearby, a peaceful place, where we can pursue our studies for the benefit of all, including your people.  If we are to meet these ones who will teach us wisdom, we would like to bring our entire entourage.  Who is it you would lead us to?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 11, 2005)

Pavel, who has remained in raven form the entire time (so not to disturb the locals, although Herr Grozny certainly seems disturbed enough), caws quizzically from wherever he is perched and then flies over to Titus's shoulder, where he lands.


----------



## Yair (Dec 11, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> _This man is obviously vexed by something,_ thinks Titus. _His statements are paranoid, illogical and confused..._
> 
> "Herr Grozny, we thank you for your offer of assistance in learning more of this place and obtaining the forgiveness of your gods for whatever unintentional sins we have committed.  And, we are certainly willing to help your people defend themselves against injustice or evil forces to the best of our ability.  We do indeed hope to create a place for ourselves nearby, a peaceful place, where we can pursue our studies for the benefit of all, including your people.  If we are to meet these ones who will teach us wisdom, we would like to bring our entire entourage.  Who is it you would lead us to?"



Grozny shakes his head. "You can't learn wisdom like that. Would hang an army by its feet, so that they all see the future? No. Perhaps I can teach someone the ways of the forest, but I can only teach one. I can show him the path, but he must walk it alone, or he would only suffer through his journey."
"Wisdom cannot be gained with an army." He looks at Lukas's armaments as he says that.


----------



## Nzld (Dec 12, 2005)

As Grozny concludes his response to Titus, Puck comes tumbling into the fold, having been urged by Volkmar to make the magi aware to the hidden danger contained within Grozny's ward. The diminuitive figure cartwheels in between the magi and Grozny, braking into a handstand before the seated figure.

"Hang me by my feet, says I. Do I see the future? Ach! I see myself falling... falling!" And with that, he promptly falls backward, toward the magi, rolling to his feet to turn and face Grozny once again. He leans his small frame toward Gronzy and the invisible barrier, his movements intently following the hidden form within, heedless of the man.  "I see no future, says I, but sees other things I do, says me."  

Pointing toward the ring of leaves, Puck turns toward Titus and Valeria with an exaggerated motion and, covering his mouth as though Grozny will not hear what he says (though quite clearly he will), he says, "Beware! Beware! For he protects thee, not him."


**********​

Having remained behind in seclusion, Volkmar watches the encounter with reservation. He would have desired a little more discretion on Puck's part. He absently shakes his head in annoyance.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 12, 2005)

"Ah, little Puck has made his appearance."  Titus says with surprise at the little man's appearance, not fully comprehending his warning but now more alert about Grozny's strange behavior and the circular ward. 

He turns back to Grozny. "You see Herr Grozny, it has been some time since the single combat of generals has decided a battle. Armies have become a necessary instrument of diplomacy in these times. While we do not have an army at our disposal, we do have some attendants that do allow us to operate on more even terms with our mundane neighbors... and even creatures such as your wolf guardian. I would not dare to leave home without them.  Nor will I march along a path unknown with you without my advisors and comrades, or army if you insist on using the term. And I'm afraid we will not all fit within your circle of petals..."

_Titus thinks Valeria and himself fortunate to have not shaken Grozny's hand or approached him.  If he understand's Puck's warning correctly, entering the circle may allow whatever is in there with Grozny to attack them. It... whatever it is, would surely wait for a magus to enter and not bother with a mundane soldier like Lucas...._


----------



## Yair (Dec 13, 2005)

Grozny looks very surprised, both from Puck's behavior and Titus's reply. He glares at Valeria and Titus, not sure who to address, and settles on Titus. "I don't understand. What is it you want, precisely? Do you want me to take you to the path of wisdom, with all of them?" he waves his hand at all the gathered. 
Shaking his head, he adds "I'll do that, if you insist. But if I do, I ask that I be allowed to take one thing in reward. If you are not thieves, that at least you would owe me for such service."


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 14, 2005)

"I've been honest with you Grozny. And I'll continue to be fair with you, so payment for your information and knowldege is not out of the question.  But, I must know what it is exactly we would be paying for... and what it is you would have in exchange.  No more riddles, let us get down to business."

He looks to Lady Valeria.  "What do you say? Shall we treat with this man?"


----------



## Yair (Dec 15, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> "I've been honest with you Grozny. And I'll continue to be fair with you, so payment for your information and knowldege is not out of the question.  But, I must know what it is exactly we would be paying for... and what it is you would have in exchange.  No more riddles, let us get down to business."



"The gods expect you to make a sacrifice if you are to disturb the forest. You should make sacrifices, just as the forest makes sacrifices in animals and wood and blood. Since you refuse to let me take care of such matters, I can lead you to those who can teach you as they have tought me. Since it is that black stag that striked you, it is his master we must seek - Veles, the Hunter." He shrugs. "I can show you the path that leads to him, as I said, but I doubt it will do you any good."
"As for my reward, it is but a small thing. In the court of Veles there is a hedge garden, and in its center a fountain, and in this fountain lies a gold coin. I ask that, if you reach his court, you shall bring me back this coin. It isn't guarded, nor will it be missed."
"It is more than fair. Without my aid, I'm sure you'll never find the place anyways."


----------



## Nzld (Dec 16, 2005)

Valeria whispers to Titus, in response to his inquiry, "It would seem we have little choice."

After Grozny has stated his terms and payment, Valeria further whispers, "A most peculiar request."


----------



## Yair (Dec 20, 2005)

*Are We Done?*

OOC
I appologize for my tardiness and lameness. I have little time to post, the plot isn't very good, and the interest from you all seems to have dropped as well. Under these circumstances, I don't see much choice but to officially end this game.

If there is interest, I'm willing to attempt salvaging the saga, but I just don't see how I can realisticaly do that.

I apologize especially to the new players, which didn't really get to play.

Yair


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 20, 2005)

Bummer


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 20, 2005)

That is a bummer.  If you decide to continue, let me know.  I'm enjoying it.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 20, 2005)

OOC: I'm still interested but if you don't have time to keep it going, maybe we can put it on hiatus for a while.  Yair, I think the plot is excellent, and I apologize for not keeping it going better as a player.  I always try to give everyone a chance to post rather than monopolize the situation with Titus's long-winded speeches.  Plus I guess with the holidays I haven't had as much time to make long posts as I usually do.  Of course, with the break next week I will be free to get back into it.

[sblock]Now, let's kill Grozny and destroy this heathen village, then go after Veles.  What do you think, guys?![/sblock]


----------



## Sphynx (Dec 21, 2005)

[sblock]I'm all for continueing, I read the forums twice a day, waiting for a chance to post.  No interest lost here, and once I get into the game, I assure you, you'll be as excited to storytell as I am to play.  I do vastly long story-driven posts when I do post.  
[/sblock]
Sphynx


----------



## Yair (Dec 21, 2005)

The thing I hate about internet-communication, is that I have no feel for the other's state of mind. I was sure you all were doing the online equivalent of browsing through books and smalltalk. That kind of blew the winds out of my sails.

Since apparently there is interest, I will certainly continue the game.
Not immediately, though.
I'll think about how to best move forward, and post in the weekend. 

Thanks all,
   Yair


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 21, 2005)

Yeah, Gorgamesh's part of the story is not ending !!!
as for now, Lukas and Mallok are waiting for the magi to made a choice, so this is why they are not talking.


----------



## Yair (Dec 24, 2005)

“I’ll take that as a yes” Grozny says. “Good.” He looks at the sun. “It is early, or late, but I feel you want to set going immediately.” 
He mumbles a silent prayer in Slavic, and breaks the circle with his finger. Standing up, he shouts something towards his house. A thin girl quickly pops out, with a haggard look. He barks something at her, and she quickly fades back into the house. 
“Shall we get going, then?”

OOC:
I’ve decided to just continue with my original plan for now. 
Sphynx, see the email I’ve sent you.

Volkmar and Puck the spirit get sucked into the woods as the ward is broken.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 24, 2005)

*Lukas nad Mallok*

Lukas walks side by side with Grozny, scanning the surronding for any suspicious things, and also the ground for any strange tracks, he wants to see if Grozny is leading them into a trap.

Mallok is walking behind Valeria, he will protect her vs. any thing that might pop out


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 24, 2005)

"Very well, lead on Herr Grozny," says Titus as he warily follows the village leader. 

"Pavel, stay close to us," he whispers to the bird boy on his shoulder.  Then, drawing close to Valeria, he asks softly in Latin, "What of Volkmar?  We should certainly bring him along..."

He then catches back up to Grozny and attempts to engage him in some small talk.  "Herr Grozny, please tell me some more about your village; how long it has been here and such.  Also, this coin that you are interested in... beyond its position in the fountain, how shall we recognize it?  Is it a Roman aureus by chance?  I am a student of the past you see, and have some interest in coins and medallions myself, well, sculpture in general..."


----------



## Nzld (Dec 25, 2005)

As the group ventures away, Puck whimsically prances in and out amongst the magi and other travellers, eventually returning to his habit of vanishing into the forest and reappearing at seemingly random moments. Volkmar continues to trail the party from within the forest until the group moves outside the village proper, at which time he quietly rejoins, taking up a rearguard position.


----------



## Yair (Dec 25, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> He then catches back up to Grozny and attempts to engage him in some small talk.  "Herr Grozny, please tell me some more about your village; how long it has been here and such.  Also, this coin that you are interested in... beyond its position in the fountain, how shall we recognize it?  Is it a Roman aureus by chance?  I am a student of the past you see, and have some interest in coins and medallions myself, well, sculpture in general..."



Grozny leads you through the forest. He doesn't seem to follow any reasonable path, and takes his time - thinking occasionally, tapping on trees, sometimes simply stopping for a few moments before going further. He isn't very talkative, and seems distracted by seeking the path.

"Hmm? Yes. The village... we have been here long, yes, before my time. And that is more time than I'd care to remember, young man."
"The coin? Don't worry, you'll recognize it. Can't mistake it. Not Roman, no. What would I want with a Roman coin? Just... a gold coin, alright, at the fountain, you can't mistake it."
"A student of the past?" he stops and looks over you and Valeria for a while, shakes his head, and smiles bitterly. "You're too young to know the past, lad. When you get to be my age, you'll know it aplenty."
At this point he notices Volkmar following them. Looking at the giant in dismay he adds "Not an army. Right."

After about half an hour of meandering travel, he stops. You stand at the head of a small trail, perhaps blazed by boars or other beast. It doesn't seem any different than a hundred other forest trails. Grozny seems very pleased, however. He motions towards the path triumphantly. "There it is - stay on the path, and it will lead you to Veles. If you reach him - do not forget my reward."

OOC: If anyone has any questions or anything to ask Grozny, ask now or forever hold your peace...


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 26, 2005)

Titus has no more questions, but he looks towards the others too see if they would ask anything of Grozny before they depart. Afterwards...

"Very well Grozny.  I thank you for your guidance." Titus says and offers a hand of friendship to Grozny.  "Shall we grasp hands as friends?"

He looks at the path, seeking any magical trace he might detect. "If this path leads to the knowledge that we strive for, you shall be rewarded.  If not... you may still be rewarded, but it may be something different from what you expect..." He tries not to make his words come out as a threat.  

"Till we meet again."


----------



## Nzld (Dec 26, 2005)

Valeria curtsies to Grozny and offers up a demur smile of appreciation.

"We thank you for your guidance, dear sir, and if the forest receives us favorably, I look forward to reaquainting ourselves. We shall certainly strive to uphold our end of the bargain, and fetch for you this gold coin you so desire." She looks down the path into the forest momentarily, before inquiring further, "Pray tell, is there any further advice you might offer us before we embark upon this path?"


----------



## Yair (Dec 27, 2005)

Valeria said:
			
		

> "We thank you for your guidance, dear sir, and if the forest receives us favorably, I look forward to reaquainting ourselves. We shall certainly strive to uphold our end of the bargain, and fetch for you this gold coin you so desire." She looks down the path into the forest momentarily, before inquiring further, "Pray tell, is there any further advice you might offer us before we embark upon this path?"



"Advice? You already ignored my advice. Don't go blaming me if the forest knocks your army ten feet under" he vaguely motions at Volkmar's position. "I'll give you one piece of advice that maybe you *will* listen to: when all seems lost, seek out light. And warmth".



			
				Titus said:
			
		

> "Very well Grozny.  I thank you for your guidance." Titus says and offers a hand of friendship to Grozny.  "Shall we grasp hands as friends?"
> He looks at the path, seeking any magical trace he might detect. "If this path leads to the knowledge that we strive for, you shall be rewarded.  If not... you may still be rewarded, but it may be something different from what you expect..." He tries not to make his words come out as a threat.
> "Till we meet again."



Grozny shakes Titus' hand solidly. "The path will only lead where you would travel. For what its worth, I hope you do reach its end."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 27, 2005)

*Lukas*

Lukas snorts quietly towerds Grozny and takes the lead, bow ready, he starts to walk
keeping 10 ft. ahead from the rest, he scans the trail and the surrondings  all the time.


----------



## MummyKitty (Dec 29, 2005)

When Grozny is out of sight, either from him leaving, or the group heading down the trail, Titus calls a stop to the troop.

"Before we continue down this path, we should perhaps discuss Grozny's warnings.  He seemed to think that our armed warriors would not be welcome in what ever domain we are going to visit.  We may be able to get through on diplomacy, and certainly Volkmar would not act without our instructions, but, do you think we should leave him behind?  Perhaps he can guard the trailhead and wait for our return there?  That may also go for Lucas, though I think Malloc will be viewed as harmless enough...  I'm also wondering about his comment on heat and light... do we have spells to provide illumination or warmth in cold and darkness? What are your thoughts on this, milady?" He addresses Valeria with the last.


----------

